# Choisir son NAS



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Actuellement j'ai la configuration suivante

Connecté à mon imac
1DDE en Raid 1 qui contient mes photos  
1 DDE qui contient les clones de mon imac et de mon MBP et une seconde copie de mes photos

Connecté à ma borne airport extrem un DDE qui me sert de sauvegarde ™

Mon DDE qui contient mes photos est bientôt plein. Mon DDE de sauvegarde lui aussi aux limites de ses capacités

J'envisage de changer tout ça et d'opter pour un NAS que je connecterais à ma borne airport extreme

Déjà est-ce une bonne idée sachant que mon imac est en wifi et que j'utiliserais le NAS pour travailler mes Photos avec LR  je pense que ça doit tourner...

Peut-on  sur un NAS copier dessus des clones ?  je pense que Oui en créant un dossier sur le NAS mais ces clones ne seront alors pas bootable... 

Si cela est réalisable malgré quelques contraintes délai d'accès aux photos par exemple, clone pas bootable...  

J'hésite entre un NAS 2 baies ou un 4 baies....  ?

un 2 baies sera utilisé en RAID 1 et un 4 baies soit en un RAID 1 pour 2 disques et ensuite les 2 autres en RAID 0   

Il me semble plus interessant d'opter pour un 4 baies  ou un 2 baies qui peut recevoir une extension ?

Pas évident  de savoir ce qu'il me faut...  

Pierre


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

Tu pause beaucoup de question et ça va un peu dans tour les sens 
Tu veux a la fois choisir un matériel et comment tout mettre en place, c'est beaucoup ​
1-Sur un NAS tu oublie les clones, c'est exclusivement à ma connaissance sur HD externe.
Par contre oui à Time machine, serveur itunes , DLNA pour la télé etc ...

Avoir 4 baies a un putain d'avantage, c'est le RAID 5, soit n'importe quel des 4 HD qui tombe en panne, tu ne perd aucune données.

Voici un gars qui c'est penché sur le meme projet que toi : http://www.latelierdugeek.fr/2016/01/11/un-nas-4-baies-de-qualite-et-evolutif-pour-250e/


Ensuite, certains NAS peuvent effectivement recevoir des extensions et TOUS des HD externes USB partagés sur le réseau.


*Tu as 4 Types de NAS :*_ je ne respecte pas les vrais noms mais bon _

1-Le NAS fabriquant, c'est le + cher mais optimisé niveau bruit & Conso (syno Qnap Netgear)
2-Le NAS assemblé optimisé pour recevoir lui aussi une distrib NAS comme le "HP Proliant MicroServer Gen8"
3-Le NAS monté par toi avec des pièces "PC" ou on met une distrib comme Freenas ou *Open media vault*
4-Le NAS professionnel en rack / hors sujet je pense​

-Je te conseil vivement un NAS 4 baies en Raid 5, une fois en place et maitrisé, tu auras de toute façon tout le matériel actuel a ré utiliser (tes HD externes)
-Sur un NAS on se raisonne pas vraiment  avec 1HD pour les photos 1HD pour machin mais plutôt par dossiers créer et partagés ou pas pour tel ou tel utilisateur.
Le RAID5 assurant "une bonne sécurité des données", cette organisation n'as plus de raison d’être. (ce qui n’empêche pas la sauvegarde du NAS hein ? )


Garde des HD pour cloner et TMachine sur ton Raid si c'est important et toutes tes données importantes comme photos etc sur le NAS.

Certains NAS comme mon Netgear 104 permettent d'utiliser d'abord 1HD puis en rajouter 2 3 mois plus tard, il s'adapteras automatiquement pour finalement arriver a un R5 une fois 4HD dans la machine


-Ne tombe pas dans le panneau des HD spéciaux serveurs, c'est inutile en milieu amateur familial et tu les changeras pour une autre taille avant qu'ils crament 

-Ne prends pas 4HD de mème marque, identiques, ou de mème provenance
Ex en 1TB / 2 seagate + 2 WD Green Par contre même taille et même vitesse.

*Regarde cette vidéo à partir de 53min*






*Pour conclure*


1-Ton budget
2-L'emplacement + Bruit + Consommation, acceptable pour toi
3-Choix des HD
4-Dans le futur une prise ondulée



_Bon voilà, j'ai essayé de faire vite et d'aborder l’essentiel, fouine aussi sur le net.
Ne soit pas effrayé par la solution Distribution NAS, j'utilise Open media vault, c'est simple, fiable et extrêmement rapide_
​


----------



## daffyb (26 Août 2016)

Par contre, dès lors qu'on parle de RAID et de NAS, il est oportun de parler de "sécurité électrique".
Ajouter une alimentation sécurisée, communément appelé onduleur.


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

Le choix du NAS va aussi dépendre de la nuisance sonore acceptable. Bien sympa le RAID5, mais quand tu l'as dans les oreilles toute la journée ...


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Le choix du NAS va aussi dépendre de la nuisance sonore acceptable. Bien sympa le RAID5, mais quand tu l'as dans les oreilles toute la journée ...



Le seul moment ou une grappe fait du bruit c'est lors de la reconstruction, ou alors les HD sont foireux non ?
J'ai pas non plus une super expérience la dedans, j'habite un appart à paris, donc espace réduit, et mon RAID ne fait pas un bruit.

Edit:
De toute façon moi le bruit de mes serveurs me berçe


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses.  Alors j'ai depuis creusé un peu le sujet. Je compte bien partir sur un 4 baies pour faire un RAID 5

Marier les HDD je note ce conseil

Je songe à prendre un Synology DS416....  Il se peut que je l'utilise pour de la diffusion video à titre privé sur ma TV (DLNA) ou via ma PS3.

Bon donc pour les clones faut rester sur le DDE... je vais donc en garder 1

OK aussi pour l'onduleur j'y avais songé... donc j'avais pas posé la question 

Après si vous avez idée d'autre marque avec une interface pas trop complexe...  Peut-être un WD ?  Ou QNaP ?


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

Je trouve QTS 4.2 très sympa, mais je n'ai pas encore acheté de produit. Il ont un NAS double disque passif (donc totalement silencieux), mais j'hésite toujours ...


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

L'onduleur peut attendre, a moins que tu sois en zone ou les coupures sont fréquentes, en france on à quand même un courant stable


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je trouve QTS 4.2 très sympa, mais je n'ai pas encore acheté de produit. Il ont un NAS double disque passif (donc totalement silencieux), mais j'hésite toujours ...




C'est le petit NAS plat de couleur noir dont on a déjà parlé dans un autre fil il me semble ?
il à l'air trop bien dans un environnement familial, dans le salon etc ... Pas de R5 malheureusement  mais avec la taille des HD de nos jour, facile de faire un R1, mais je me souviens plus du prix.

Edit:
Le moins puissant est à 279 euros ... mais Qnap c'est du lourd de chez lourd







http://www.pixmania.fr/boitier-rese...&gclid=CLvHp6Ct384CFYIW0wod4B8H4g#merch=21943


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Je songe à prendre un Synology DS416....  Il se peut que je l'utilise pour de la diffusion video à titre privé sur ma TV (DLNA) ou via ma PS3.
> ?



T'es sur de toi ? pourquoi Syno ? il est pas donné quand même.
Par contre marque fiable qui à fait ses preuves, belle communauté active, mais c'est cher mon dieux !

Bizarrement, j’achèterais plus un petit Syno 1 ou 2 baies allumé tout le temps (même d'occasion) et avoir en plus un NAS 4 baies à coté qui puisse être réparé et évolué par mes soins facilement.

Pour ce qui est des interfaces, elles sont toutes super simple, peut importe la marque , même OMV est super convivial.

Par contre j'ai un Netgear, la gestion des droit utilisateurs est pas géniale, mais il faut savoir un truc c'est peut importe ton NAS, il y des mises a jour, donc c'est pas figé dans le temps, les logiciels évoluent.
Peut etre qu'un truc dans Syno va pas te plaire, et un plugin ou une mise a jour ajusteras le tire , tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

Oui le HS-251+, environ 380 euros. Avec deux WD Red de 6 To, ça me suffirait largement


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

Rien que ça ?un ptit café aussi ? 

Je pense que mettre des WD red dedans est vraiment inutile, par contre je crois que c'est avec les NAS que j'ai le plus remarqué l'importance du cache des disques, y'a une réelle différence quand on prend un 7200TM avec 64Mo de cache, chose qui sur un ordinateur ne m'a jamais paru quantifiable ou visible.

Avant c'est vraiment le genre de specs dont je me foutais un peu, en fait c'est super important dans un serveur.


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

Oui mais j'ai de gros doutes sur la fiabilité des green dans ce contexte, et je ne suis pas le seul sur les fofos à avoir eu des soucis de synchro en RAID 1 avec eux ...


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

Tout simplement parce que c'est un des modèles les plus vendus et il est normal que les problèmes soient proportionnels aux nombre de ventes non ?

De toute façon comme le dis justement La taverne de Jhon dans sa vidéo , surtout dans un RAID 1, mais jamais la même marque.

Et puis y'a l’embarra du choix au niveau des disques meme si je trouve que leur deploiement de gamme/couleur c'est des foutaises.
Un bon HD c'est un bon HD , peut importe l'utilisation, leur histoire de veille et de parquage de tête est propre à n'importe quel disque, je met beaucoup de distance avec leur classement par utilisation.

Seul les spécifications vont orienté l’utilisation (rapidité cache vitesse et température)

Je crois que j'avais lu que les WD green étaient prévue pour fonctionner plus de 100 ans et les WD Red 1000 un truc comme ça, d'ici là on aura changé de matériel 

Je suis pas spécialement a fond avec les WD green de toute façon, ni d'autres modèles.


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

Edit:
je reviens vite fait sur le Qnap que tu cite, y'a un truc énorme et auquel on pense pas forcément, mais avec y'a une télécommande, je trouve ça énorme !


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

Je ne cherche pas la grosse performance pour du stockage, n'importe quel DD est assez rapide pour lire un ou deux fichiers HD en parallèle.

Par la consommation, la température et l'impact sonore sont important. Par exemple le nouveau WD Blue que j'ai mis dans mon iMac 2011 et vraiment très silencieux.

Et oui avec toutes les applis multimédia dispo sous QTS, ce NAS est très sympa à coté d'une télé


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

J'ai jamais eu de Qnap, mais lorsque je me renseignais pour l'achat d'un 4 baies, j'ai bien évidement demandé conseils aux différents informaticiens que je croisent. Ils ne se connaissent pas et ne travaillent pas dans les mémes structures, les 3 m'ont répondu, "cherche pas c'est Qnap" ça veut pas dire que les autres marques sont nul mais ça m'a interpelé.

_A mon grand désespoir, mon budget n'étais pas suffisant et il n'y avait pas d'occasion pertinente a ce moment là._

Tu as quoi pour l'instant comme NAS ?


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

Rien, j'ai des disques en RAID 1 classique (boitiers OWC) en FW800/USB3.


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

ça doit bombarder correct  
Combien en capacité ? tu fais tes times machines dessus ? 

T'as jamais testé OMV ? c'est un bonbon ce truc, c'est "tout térrain" ça s'installe les yeux fermé et les performances sont presque au Max du gigabit, si tu trouve un vieux Pc dans la rue ou au garage, test, c'est une gâterie


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2016)

Moi perso le NAS sera 2 étages au dessus de là ou sont mes ordis et TV donc si un peu bruyant pas de souci. Après 4 baies j'y tiens je veux pouvoir faire du RAID5. 

Quels serait les modèles équivalents au DS416  chez QNaP ?


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2016)

T'as bien raison de te fixer un 4 baies, tu ne le regretteras pas et tu peux commencer avec 1 HD.
Par contre je ne connais pas la gamme Qnap, fais un saut sur leur site et regarde les specs, c'est toujours bien de comparer de toute façon.
Apres Synology c'est une très bonne marque, tu seras pas déçu du voyage 

Le DS416 affiche un processeur de 1.4Ghz (2coeur visiblement) et 1GB de Ram / peut on rajouter de la Ram ? je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse mais ça serait un atout (je pense qu'il y a un Slot de DDR3 libre mais faut vérifier)


En voilà un Qnap 4 baies

Mais y'a que 512Mo de Ram (en rajouter un peu dans le futur serait aussi cool)

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/30...gle-shopping&gclid=CJv_yMC-384CFY4y0wodTe0Adw

et son grand frere le 431+
http://www.materiel.net/serveur-de-...adwords_shop&gclid=CIyb4b6-384CFVQo0wodnZ8Cvg
http://www.materiel.net/serveur-de-...adwords_shop&gclid=CIyb4b6-384CFVQo0wodnZ8Cvg

Quand on veut un NAS qui envoie sur la télé (qui décode a volée) etc , faut au minimum 1Ghtz et 512 de Ram.

Quand comme moi, on ne fait que stocker, 800Mhz et 256Mo de ram suffisent largement.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2016)

Oui j'étais aussi dans cette réflexion...  Le syno non on ne peut pas rajouter de la RAM  les Qnap oui mais pas la série 431  faut passer sur la série 453(S Pro ou A)  Après vais-je vraiment l'utiliser en multimedia... car si c'est le cas il faut qu'il soit proche de ma TV ... hors a box est 2 étages plus hauts...   Ou ou ou  le *451+ * qui semble pas mal... je suis sur le même prix que le syno... mais je peux augmenter la RAM et il est plus puissant...  Et extensible !  Bref QNAP sera peut-être mieux   https://www.qnap.com/fr-fr/product/model.php?II=196


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2016)

kaos, double raid de 2 To pour du stockage, que je backup ensuite sur un gros 4 To en solo. On est jamais trop prudent 

Après j'ai pas mal d'autre DD pour cloner tout mes Macs. J'en ai du matos ...

Sinon lepetitpiero va faire un tour sur le site du Qnap, c'est bien présenté et clair.


----------



## kaos (27 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> kaos, double raid de 2 To pour du stockage, que je backup ensuite sur un gros 4 To en solo. On est jamais trop prudent
> 
> Après j'ai pas mal d'autre DD pour cloner tout mes Macs. J'en ai du matos ...
> 
> Sinon lepetitpiero va faire un tour sur le site du Qnap, c'est bien présenté et clair.




Je sens comme la nécessité d'un NAS chez toi ?


----------



## kaos (27 Août 2016)

Au cas ou, Youtube m'a proposé cette vidéo, je ne l'ai pas encore vue, y'a peut être des éléments pertinents ?
Synology DS416 vs The QNAP TS-451


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2016)

Merci à toi.  Bon au final je pense plus partir sur un Synology et je pense plus opter pour le 415+. Reste plus qu'à le financer 

Je vais au départ débuter avec mes DD actuels et en mettre 3 dedans (2x1To+500Go) +1 neuf de 2To( en SHR soit 2,5To) et y coller derrière mon dernier boitier externe de 2T pour une sauvegarde du NAS  A terme je remplacerais les anciens disques par des 2To...   à terme avec 8To soit 6To (théoriques) en RAID5


----------



## kaos (28 Août 2016)

A mon avis garde le 500GB pour du clone.
En RAID 5 ona pas tout a fait ce qu'on crois car les HD ne font jamais 1TB.
Ex chez moi j'ai 4X1TB soit 3TB en R5 mais en réel j'ai 2.7TB  bon c'est dejà sympa a remplir !

En tout cas content que u ais fais ton choix.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2016)

Oui oui je suis conscient  de ça mon DDE que je vais y mettre fait 2T (2x1To) Donc j'ai je pense assez bien optimiser mes disques actuels...

Oui faut bien ce décider et j'ai opter pour un qui soit rapide plutôt qu'une fonction que l'autre n'a pas (Btrfs)


----------



## kaos (28 Août 2016)

Comme je t'ai super bien aidé et que je suis trop sympa, tu peux en commander 2 et tu m'en donne un si tu veux ? 
Je teste au cas ou ? on sait jamais sur un malentendu


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2016)

Info importante :  Si tu prends du Synology, choisis un NAS avec processeur Intel, sinon, tu risques d'être plus que déçu en ce qui concerne les capacités multimédia.
De plus certains packet (Plex par exemple) ne sont dispo que pour les processeurs x86


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Comme je t'ai super bien aidé et que je suis trop sympa, tu peux en commander 2 et tu m'en donne un si tu veux ?
> Je teste au cas ou ? on sait jamais sur un malentendu



LOL  Merci de ton aide... mais c'est à toi de me faire un Kado je me marie samedi 



daffyb a dit:


> Info importante :  Si tu prends du Synology, choisis un NAS avec processeur Intel, sinon, tu risques d'être plus que déçu en ce qui concerne les capacités multimédia.
> De plus certains packet (Plex par exemple) ne sont dispo que pour les processeurs x86



Ca devrait être bon c'est un
Intel Atom C2538 Quad Core cadencé à 2,4GHz


Par contre je vous ferait un retour utilisateur...  Je pense que je vais acheter ça d'ici un à deux mois...


----------



## lolipale (29 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Dans le cas du DS416, autant y adjoindre un petit switch comme le Netgear GS108Tv2 supportant le LACP (Link Aggregation Control Protocol) pour tirer pleinement parti des deux cartes réseau du Synology


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le cas du DS416, autant y adjoindre un petit switch comme le Netgear GS108Tv2 supportant le LACP (Link Aggregation Control Protocol) pour tirer pleinement parti des deux cartes réseau du Synology


A moins d'avoir des disques rapides et beaucoup de connexion simultanée, LACP ne sera pas vraiment utile. Sexy oui, mais utile, j'ai des doutes.


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2016)

Non coté connexion pas plus de 3 ou 4 à la fois...  donc pas besoin de changer mon routeur ma borne airport extreme devrait suffire. 
Coté disques je pense prendre des WD Red de 3To


----------



## kaos (29 Août 2016)

L'agrégation de liens n'a rien donné chez moi (je me suis pourtant colé un Switch Pro) mais impossible de multiplier la bande passante. J'ai testé pas mal de config, c'est vraiment un truc balaise qui s'improvise pas (suivant le switch) du coup j'aiune espèce de redondance mais ça m'a demandé des jours de recherches pour un résulatats qui ne s'adapte pas du tout au milieu amateur / familial.





_Et puis dans le cas d'une demande genre "quel NAS choisir" on peut pas assommer le demandeur avec du LACP, de l'UPS server etc ...  les pauvres vont courir acheter un HD externe, y'a un temps pour tout.
*Lepetitpepito* à déjà une Aextreme, c'est dejà top._

@*lepetitpiero*
C'est ton mariage Samedi ? ok, je t'offre un câble Ethernet de 0,50cm


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Non coté connexion pas plus de 3 ou 4 à la fois...  donc pas besoin de changer mon routeur ma borne airport extreme devrait suffire.
> Coté disques je pense prendre des WD Red de 3To



Ca existe encore ces petites capacités ?


----------



## nemrod (30 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans une situation similaire, j'ai trois machines, dont un Mac Mini et un MBPr 15 avec 6 DD USB pour un total de 12 To. J'aimerais bien passer à un NAS, le bruit m'inquiète un peu, et le passage à la fibre m'a décidé.

Ayant un routeur Synology, acheté post passage à la fibre, je regarde du côté de chez Synology. Initialement je lorgnais du côté du DS416 mais quand je vois le DS916+, je me dis qu'un DS416 dura moins longtemps.

Masi ce prix


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Août 2016)

sauf que sur le site de synology le DS916+ est semble t-il compatibue qu'à partir de 10.10 ... je n'en ai aucun idée du pourquoi...  Du coup j'ai préféré opté pour le DS415+ que le DS416 ... qui je pense ne tardera pas à évoluer en DS416+


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2016)

L'intérêt d'un NAS c'est d'être le plus indépendant de l'OS. Si c'est limité à 10.10 c'est space et je ne vois pas pourquoi ...

A mon avis c'est juste pour des fonction de cloud ou de synchro de cloud, vu comme Apple bride ses services pour les anciens OS.

Mais pour faire du serveur de fichiers, ça devrait fonctionner avec n'importe quel version d'OS X (même la bêta), et aussi les Mac OS Classique en AFP/FTP ...


----------



## nemrod (30 Août 2016)

Par contre, j'hésite sur le format, la logique voudrait du RAID ou, pour plus de flexibilité et moins de perte, du SHR mais ça me gonfle de  "perdre" des données.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> L'intérêt d'un NAS c'est d'être le plus indépendant de l'OS. Si c'est limité à 10.10 c'est space et je ne vois pas pourquoi ...
> 
> A mon avis c'est juste pour des fonction de cloud ou de synchro de cloud, vu comme Apple bride ses services pour les anciens OS.
> 
> Mais pour faire du serveur de fichiers, ça devrait fonctionner avec n'importe quel version d'OS X (même la bêta), et aussi les Mac OS Classique en AFP/FTP ...


Oui c'est ce que je me disais aussi...  j'ai posé la question au service de Synology... j'attends une réponse. Mais bon je pense opté pour le 415+ il devrait me suffire. Moins cher que le 916+


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> 1-Sur un NAS tu oublie les clones, c'est exclusivement à ma connaissance sur HD externe.



Ca semble possible sur un lecteur réseau de créer un clone avec super duper.


			
				OSXfacile.com a dit:
			
		

> _Avantages_
> 
> 
> Possibilité de réaliser des sauvegardes sur réseaux


Vu aussi sur le web que le peut faire sur un NAS du iSCSI et donc faire croire au mac que c'est un volume en local donc possible de cloner dessus. 

Je testerais tout ça quand j'aurais un mon NAS.

​


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Je me doute que ça se fait en entreprise mais jamais entendu parler de quelqu'un qui boot a partir d'un clone sur un NAS mais pourquoi pas, ça doit être un peu long mais bon.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Je me dis que je n'aurais rien à perdre à essayer sur mon réseau Local... Si j'arrive à faire de la place sur mon bureau que du bonheur...


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

@lepetitpiero
En même temps, les clones, c'est pas un truc qu'on sort souvent, c'est pas utile d'avoir ça branché en permanence.
_Moi j'ai un 160GB divisé en 3 ou j'ai d'ancien MacOS tout propre (Snow léopard + Lion + Mavrick) et un autre HD avec le clone de mon OS actuel (toutjours en 2.5 pour pouvoir le mettre dans ma machine en cas de pépin avec mon SSD le temps de dépanner._

*Question:*

Quelqu'un as t il tester les SSHD dans un NAS ?
J'ai vu que Hitashi faisait des SSHD 2TB au même prix qu'un HD classique de 2TB et je me demandais si ça avait un impact significatif sur un NAS ?
J'ai lu des test éffectués avec un OS sur SSHD et l'impact que ça pouvait avoir mais sur un NAS ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> @lepetitpiero
> En même temps, les clones, c'est pas un truc qu'on sort souvent, c'est pas utile d'avoir ça branché en permanence.
> _Moi j'ai un 160GB divisé en 3 ou j'ai d'ancien MacOS tout propre (Snow léopard + Lion + Mavrick) et un autre HD avec le clone de mon OS actuel (toutjours en 2.5 pour pouvoir le mettre dans ma machine en cas de pépin avec mon SSD le temps de dépanner._


 Oui c'est clair... donc c'est pas un truc primordial, au pire je garderais mon DDE ou il y a mes clones dans un coin et je branche que quand c'est utille



kaos a dit:


> *Question:*
> 
> Quelqu'un as t il tester les SSHD dans un NAS ?
> J'ai vu que Hitashi faisait des SSHD 2TB au même prix qu'un HD classique de 2TB et je me demandais si ça avait un impact significatif sur un NAS ?
> J'ai lu des test éffectués avec un OS sur SSHD et l'impact que ça pouvait avoir mais sur un NAS ?[/USER]



Oui j'ai vu ça aussi chez Seagate ça doit pouvoir donner un poil de réactivité en plus pour un PC mais sur un NAS aucune idée. la question reste ouverte.[/user]


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

a mon avis ça doit apporter un gain certains avec tout ce qui est multimédia (streaming vidéo etc ..) 

Je vais certainement passer sur des HD de 2TB sur mon netgear, je vais faire ça en plusieurs fois, le R5 me permet d'enlever un HD, laisser faire la reconstruction et ainsi de suite, du coup je me laisserais bien tenter par ce genre de technologie.

Au cas ou, je sais pas si tu connais ce genre d'outils RAID en ligne, c'est tres pratique pour optimiser et calculer son RAID
http://rdconfigurator.netgear.com/raid/index.html


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Edit:

Je me suis trompé dans le lien du SSHD
voici le lien que je voulais faire passer
https://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/acheter,seagate-2to-barracuda-st2000dm001,755063


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Moi j'avais vu ce disque là  http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...iii-35-7200-trmin-64-mo-8-go-ssd-interne.html   merci pour le lien du comparateur... j'ai vu celui de synology


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi j'avais vu ce disque là  http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...iii-35-7200-trmin-64-mo-8-go-ssd-interne.html   merci pour le lien du comparateur... j'ai vu celui de synology



C'est pas un peu petit ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

c'était pour Kaos par rapport à son lien perso je compte mettre pour commencer 2 HD de 1To +1x500Go que j'ai déjà + 1x3To  et ensuite je remplacerais les 2HDx1To et le 500Go par 2 autres de 3To  6To devrait pour quelques années me convenir.  Pour l'achat du NASje pense le faire sur macway, vu moins cher sur amazon, mais je n'ai plus de compte suite au piratage du mien en début d'année et que j'ai demandé qu'il soit fermé.  De plus pour le SAV je me dis que macway c'est surement mieux.


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Je crois que la garantie est une garantie constructeur, tout comme les HD, le vendeur ne peut rien faire, on voit ça en direct avec la maison mère. 

@nemrod 
comment ça petit ?


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

Je pense me prendre le Synology et un WD RED 6 To et les 3 autres l'année prochaine, pour éviter de changer des 3 To d'ici 2-3 ans.


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

T'as tant de chose a stocker que ça ? ça fait beaucoup 6TB
Tu vas pas mettre presque 400 euros dans un disque dur quand même ? En plus je sais pas pourquoi ils veulent vendre ces HD comme des disques spéciaux NAS alors qu'un NAS met en veille des qu'il peut, les WD red sont bien plus adapté a un serveur web recevant constamment des requêtes ou la mise en veille est inéxistante.


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

3 To de films, 3 To de séries, 1 To de musique et quelques broutilles.

Il n'y a pas que la question de sauvegarde, il y a également le fait de tout centraliser, là c'est le bordel, et l'accès externe avec la fibre.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Je pense me prendre le Synology et un WD RED 6 To et les 3 autres l'année prochaine, pour éviter de changer des 3 To d'ici 2-3 ans.


Tu prends quel synology ?  Après ça dépend Je crois que l'on peut faire par exemple sur un NAS 4baies deux volumes en RAID 1  ce qui  fait que 2x6To... ou 18to en Raid 5


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> 3 To de films, 3 To de séries, 1 To de musique et quelques broutilles.
> 
> Il n'y a pas que la question de sauvegarde, il y a également le fait de tout centraliser, là c'est le bordel, et l'accès externe avec la fibre.


Ah oui tu as du lourd


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

J'étais parti pour le successeur du DS416 mais dans une optique de long terme, je pense prendre le DS916+.

Un de mes potes, qui a perdu des données récemment, me conseille le SHR.


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ah oui tu as du lourd



Le tout est relié à un Mac Mini et à un NAS donc oui, ayant la fibre depuis peu, je veux completer l'installation même si ça fait un peu lourd et surtout très cher.

Par exemple, je suis passé d'une TC 2011 à un Synolog RT1900ac, putain la claque en WiFi.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Ah oui tu l'as déjà dit il me semble. Le SHR c'est en fait le NAS qui va choisir en fonction de ta capacité le type de RAID  ce qui dans ton cas si tu commences avec 1 disque je justifie, le NAS basculera sur le RAID le plus adapté pour que tu bénéfices de la plus grande capacité et de la sécurité ( là il faut 2 disques au minimum)

Ah tu as déjà un NAS tu veux donc mettre le NAS derrière l'autre pour sauvegarder...

C'est aussi mon idée après si avec le DDE ça fonctionne je m'en contenterais sinon j'acheterais un NAS à 1 baie qui fera une sauvegarde du NAS principale


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Par exemple, je suis passé d'une TC 2011 à un Synolog? RT1900ac, putain la claque en WiFi.


Plus de débit avec le syno que la TC ? même en 5 Ghz


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

ça fait beaucoup effectivement, chez Synology cette fonction se nomme donc SHR ? chez Netgear c'est X-Raid


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ah oui tu l'as déjà dit il me semble. Le SHR c'est en fait le NAS qui va choisir en fonction de ta capacité le type de RAID  ce qui dans ton cas si tu commences avec 1 disque je justifie, le NAS basculera sur le RAID le plus adapté pour que tu bénéfices de la plus grande capacité et de la sécurité ( là il faut 2 disques au minimum)
> 
> Ah tu as déjà un NAS tu veux donc mettre le NAS derrière l'autre pour sauvegarder...
> 
> C'est aussi mon idée après si avec le DDE ça fonctionne je m'en contenterais sinon j'acheterais un NAS à 1 baie qui fera une sauvegarde du NAS principale



Le SHR est une version plus flexible du RAID, version propriétaire, je peux prendre un 6 To en SHR puis les ajouter les autres :
https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/support/RAID_calculator

Non, c'est mon premier NAS.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Oui c'est ce que je disais c'est le NAS qui va décider du RAID le plus adapté...  

Sion pour le routeur vs TC  en 5ghz?


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

Pas mal 

Faudrait que je trouve un bon gris torrent avec plein de seeders pour me faire plaisir


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Tous les NAS ont un port USB, il sert, soit à : 
*1-*Partager un HD externe/imprimate/clefs USB sur le réseau (celui ci sera bien sur soumis au réglages de veilles du NAS)
*2-*Sauvegarder le NAS par le biais de fonctions/réglages/planification dans l’interface en ligne du NAS


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

Je comprend son besoin de 6 To, perso EyeTV est mon magnétoscope numérique. Même après passage dans handbrake, les To sont vite consommé


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Surtout avec les nouvelles tailles d'encodages Divx, avant le standards était de 700Mo, maintenant c'est 1.3Go, ça va tres vite ...

Rien que la totalité des épisodes de la 4eme dimension pèse chez moi 50Go


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Surtout avec les nouvelles tailles d'encodages Divx, avant le standards était de 700Mo, maintenant c'est 1.3Go, ça va tres vite ...
> 
> Rien que la totalité des épisodes de la 4eme dimension pèse chez moi 50Go



Depuis peu, peut-être un an, il y a le "HD Light", mais avant un films avec un bon bitrate et les bandes son qui vont bien pesaient en moyenne 10 Go. Dans l'idéal, il faudrait que je fasse une vraie comparaison entre RIP HD et RIP HD Light et changer au fut et à mesure mais c'est long


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Je vous livre la réponse de Synology à ma question de la compatibilité des nouveaux syno avec des OS plus anciens (10.9 dans mon cas)


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les applications citées précédemment devraient fonctionner sur le DS916+ sous la version Mac OS X® 10.9 (Maverick) mais nous conseillons tout de même l'utilisation de la dernière version Mac OS X® pour garantir pleinement le fonctionnement de toutes les applications.
> 
> ...


En clair selon mes besoins ça fonctionne normalement...  mais... bref la réponse très commerciale à laquelle je m'attendais.

Et si vous me demander pourquoi je n'upgrade pas mon imac... et bien c'est que si je le fais ... j'ai pourtant 8Go de RAM et ben le mac se fige assez souvent (GRRR) je pense que Yosemite est plus gourmand, je pense que ça peut aussi venir de ma CG qui à peu de RAM et comme je laisse mon imac tourner... bref  upgrader ne me tente pas vraiment


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Je vous livre la réponse de Synology à ma question de la compatibilité des nouveaux syno avec des OS plus anciens (10.9 dans mon cas)
> 
> En clair selon mes besoins ça fonctionne normalement...  mais... bref la réponse très commerciale à laquelle je m'attendais.
> 
> Et si vous me demander pourquoi je n'upgrade pas mon imac... et bien c'est que si je le fais ... j'ai pourtant 8Go de RAM et ben le mac se fige assez souvent (GRRR) je pense que Yosemite est plus gourmand, je pense que ça peut aussi venir de ma CG qui à peu de RAM et comme je laisse mon imac tourner... bref  upgrader ne me tente pas vraiment



El Capitain est censé être plus optimisé, moins gourmand, au pire tu fais un clone ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Oui j'ai déjà un clone...   je viens de trouvé sur le guide d'installation du DS916+ une info qui contredit la fiche technique  https://global.download.synology.co...tation/16-year/DS916+/Syno_QIG_DS916+_fra.pdf  en clair  ça fonctionne sans problème avec un OS plus ancien. Donc à présent j'hésite (c'est con) entre le 916+ et le 415+. Le 415+ à plus de patate... mais le DS916+ a:
-  une garantie de 3 ans contre 1 ans pour le 415+
-  extensible (DX213 ou DX513)
- RAM extensible à 8Mo

Mais le 415+ lui est:
- Presque un poil plus rapide en écriture/lecture
- Moins cher sur amazon 509€ contre 576 € (chez macway 569 contre 579 €)

Petit dilemme !


----------



## nemrod (31 Août 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oui j'ai déjà un clone...   je viens de trouvé sur le guide d'installation du DS916+ une info qui contredit la fiche technique  https://global.download.synology.co...tation/16-year/DS916+/Syno_QIG_DS916+_fra.pdf  en clair  ça fonctionne sans problème avec un OS plus ancien. Donc à présent j'hésite (c'est con) entre le 916+ et le 415+. Le 415+ à plus de patate... mais le DS916+ a:
> -  une garantie de 3 ans contre 1 ans pour le 415+
> -  extensible (DX213 ou DX513)
> - RAM extensible à 8Mo
> ...



La patate, du moins la différence, en auras-tu besoin ? Le prix, va sur Amazon.de


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

pas sur que j'ai besoin de cette puissance en plus... mais c'est le 415+ plus puissant qui est moins cher sur amazon.fr. Je vais voir sur amazon.de


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité avec les anciens OS / ne pas se méprendre, c'est "l'interface d'admin" ou leur "Web Assistant" qui pourrait pauser problème a partir d'un OSX ou Window inférieur a XP et Lion.

Tu pourras sans aucun problème te connecter au NAS dans le Finder par Cifs/samba même avec Mac sous Snow léopard ou plus vieux.

D'ailleur tant que j'y suis, je te conseille de garder ça sous le coude (si je te l'ai pas déjà donné) https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/lanscan/id472226235?mt=12
ça te donneras l'add Ip du NAS au démarage ou tout autre matériel se trouvant relié à ton réseau Local.
Un indispensable de la boite a outil Mac


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2016)

Merci du lien   Bon plus qu'à me décider entre ces 2 NAS...  après je me demande si on a le droit de commander sur amazon.de  depuis la France ( en plus je n'ai plus de compte sur amazon)


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

Oui bien sur la compatibilité ne concerne que les applis web. Ton NAS sera accessible comme serveur de fichier par plein d'autres OS en fait, même anciens comme AmigaOS, webOS, NextStep et BeOS


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2016)

Pour trancher, je vais laisser la place à plus calé que moi, je suis pas sur d'interpréter correctement les Specs.
Tu as mentionné une vitesse un poil plus rapide, je garde de la distance avec ça car cela dépends de tellement de facteurs non spécifiés sur la Doc que .... Quels HD ? quel type de Raid ? quel type de cable ? Cat5 Cat6 ? quelle longueur ? 
Quel type et taille de fichier etc etc ... alors si y'a 1MB de diff, ne t'arrache pas non plus les chevaux la dessus.

Pour la commande sur Amazon.de, je n'ai jamais commandé mais vu c'est c'est la zone Eu (possible que les frais de ports rattrapent la diff de prix ? )


----------



## nemrod (1 Septembre 2016)

Pour la commande, il facile de de voir le montant, mais je doute que ça coute +100€.


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> El Capitain est censé être plus optimisé, moins gourmand, au pire tu fais un clone ?


J'ai un Synology DS415play avec le dernier DSM (2 DD de 3To et un DD de 4To et une baie libre qui attend que je change de Mac pour lui adjoindre le DD externe de 4To connecté en permanence à mon iMac) et mon Mac tourne sous SnowLeopard et, _pour le moment_, je n'ai *aucun *problème.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Septembre 2016)

pour amazon.de c'est pas amazon qui vend...  donc je vais éviter les vendeurs autre que amazon.  sur amazon.de celui vendu par amazon est quasi au même prix qu'en france.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Septembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> J'ai un Synology DS415play avec le dernier DSM (2 DD de 3To et un DD de 4To et une baie libre qui attend que je change de Mac pour lui adjoindre le DD externe de 4To connecté en permanence à mon iMac) et mon Mac tourne sous SnowLeopard et, _pour le moment_, je n'ai *aucun *problème.



Super donc...  le doute était avec les derniers modèles (916+) le 415 play est donné compatible pour 10.5


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2016)

@lepetitpiero, si tu pars sur un syno, il est conseillé de faire les mises à jour  du dsm. 

Certaines personnes ont augmentées la ram sur leur ds415+.

As tu vraiment besoin des dx, vu la capacité des disques dur que tu peux trouver dans le commerce et en plus elle augmente tous les ans ou presque?

En générale, les mises à jour du dsm se fait sur 5 ans à partir de la date de sortie, de celui-ci sauf quelques exceptions comme les ds de 2010 (ds210j mon premier ) qui ont eu droit à une année de plus. 

Aujourd'hui, je partirais sur ds916+ avec des reds de 3 ou 4 to de wd pour 50 euros de plus par rapport au ds415+ sur Amazon.de.

J'utilise un ds415+. Le clone et une sauvegarde de Time machine de l'imac  sont sur des disques durs différents et au-dehors de la maison. Je sauvegarde l'iMac sur le nas mais je n'ai pas encore essayer de réaliser un clone, dessus.

Ne pas oublié de sauvegarder les données qui te sont chères du nas sur un autre disque ou un autre nas.

Je n'ai aucune autre expérience sur les autres marques de nas.

J'ai continué avec les syno car le premier fonctionne toujours et que je n'ai eu aucun problème avec depuis 2010 ainsi qu'avec les greens de wd (de 1to pour les premiers puis les 2 to).


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Aucune idée si j'aurais besoin des dx???  d'où mon interrogation actuelle 415+ ou 916+... je pense qu'il est plus sage de prendre un 916+ pour son évolution que les %proc en plus du 415+  

Oui je songe bien derrière le 916+  y coller un DD de sauvegarde ou un autre syno... je songe au DS116


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2016)

Au fait, pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant :
J'ai une Sauvegarde TimeMachine sur un Syno ET une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur une TimeCapsule.
A partir de, je ne sais pas quelle version, OS X fait sa sauvegarde TM sur les périphériques une fois sur deux. Je trouve ça vachement bien ! et élégant


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2016)

@daffyb, depuis moutain lion. J'ai une petite notification quand je n'ai pas connecté mon dd portable à l'iMac, depuis un certain temps.


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2016)

Alors ce projet NAS ça en es ou ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Septembre 2016)

J'ai pas encore tout le budget... Et j'hésite encore entre le Syno DS916+ et le Qnap TS-451+ / TS-453A .  Je trouve les qnap super moches et aucune utilité de la télécommande. Sinon coté interface j'ai testé un peu les démos de DSM 6 et QTS 4 et j'apprécie plus l'interface de Qnap...  

Si certains connaissent bien les deux interfaces et NAS peuvent-ils me donner leurs avis.  Je pense avoir le budget d'ici un mois


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2016)

Le look devrait passer en dernier, en général on cache ça dans un meuble 
_Malheureusement je n'ai jamais utilisé de NAS Qnap._

_Si tu es juste niveau Budget, je t'invite vraiment a revoir ton choix au niveau HD, des WD red ne serviront a rien, surtout en R5 (puisque le but du R5 est justement la possibilité d'avoir n'importe quel HD qui tombe en panne sans rien perdre)
Par contre dans un NAS 1 ou 2 baies, j'aurais peut être plus tendance a les conseiller, encore que, pas dans un Raid 0.
Je te jure que cet avalanche de différente gamme chez tous les fabricants est une pure stratégie marketing, et c'est très récent en plus ce nouveau délire.

Si tu as un Switch administrable, n'hésite pas a te pencher sur le "Bonding" (utilisation des 2 ports Ethernet comme un seul) c'est un peu compliqué et indigeste mais une fois en place, tes câbles Ethernet vont fumer avec la vitesse 
_
*Tu nous fera des photos du déballage avec tes impressions j’espère ? *_



_


----------



## daffyb (19 Septembre 2016)

+1


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Septembre 2016)

Ouais le look c'est assez secondaire je le conçois.  Pour les DD je pensais mettre des seagate et des western un mix ...  Pour le bonding je ne pense pas que ma borne airport extreme le fasse. Disons que je partirais bien sur Qnap mais si souci pour trouver de l'aide en français moins facile. Synology semble plus répandu et à une forte communauté. Comme je me donne encore un petit mois de délai... je vais bien finir par finaliser le choix. J'ai donc quand même plus de chance de prendre un syno qu'un Qnap. Sachant que  j'avais déjà fais des simulations entre 2 baies et 4 baies et si besoin d'évoluer partir sur un 4 baies est plus rentable à terme. Après coté puissance je sais que pour mes besoins pas besoin de plus rapide, les caractéistiques du syno me suffisent coté config. pour une même config un qnap est moins cher (TS-451+ vs Syno 916+) mon doute et surtout sur l'administration des NAS, Qnap est-il aussi bon que Synology ?  Je vois des truc sur le web, mais tout en anglais ( et là je suis mauvais... ) d'où mes craintes, peut-être infondées. 

J'aimerais éviter de me tromper vu le budget engagé...  je me disais que je pourrais opté pour un syno 2 baies d'entrée de gamme (ou un qnap) pour me faire la main... et j'y met mes les 2DD 1To (7200Tr que j'ai dans un boitier en RAID1) mais si la config est trop légère je risque de ne pas apprécier et de ne pas être objectif envers le matériel (marque et administration) alors que le problème est plutôt matériel ( processeur, ram...) 

Je ferais surement en retour en photos ou video...


----------



## lineakd (19 Septembre 2016)

@lepetitpiero, tu peux regarder les vidéos (3, je crois) de Cédric Bonnet sur "nas lab" sur YouTube pour les nas qnap.


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2016)

Vu la gamme que tu vises, tu peux pas te tromper, que ce soit Qnap ou Syno, les deux sont monstres
La différence se fera sur ton aisance et ton feeling avec l'interface.

Les NAS proposent des modes de "bonding" ne nécessitant pas de Switch spécifique comme le "Round Robin" tu verras ça plus tard.

Je sais plus si j'en ai parlé ici ou dans un autre fil : L'importance de la taille du Cache des HD
J'ai fais quelques test la première semaine avec mon NAS, et les HD avec 32Mo de cache avaient un réel impact en utilisation.
J'ai vu plus de Diff entre la taille de cache que de diff entre les HD 5400Tm et 7200Tm
Peut être parce que chez moi on est au max 2 ???
-Après j'ai pas un niveau technique suffisant pour expliquer le pourquoi du comment , c'est juste un constat empirique.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Septembre 2016)

je vais jeter un peil a ces videos  merci...


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour amazon.de c'est pas amazon qui vend...  donc je vais éviter les vendeurs autre que amazon.  sur amazon.de celui vendu par amazon est quasi au même prix qu'en france.



Regarde ici : https://www.amazon.de/Synology-DS91...ie=UTF8&qid=1474442952&sr=8-1&keywords=ds916+

C'est bien Amazon qui vend & expédie mais, plus intéressant, le 8G est quasiment au prix du 2G


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2016)

A ce prix là, le NAS te propose des rencontres avec des filles de ta région j’espère ? 

A quoi ça peut servir 8GB de Ram sur un appareil de cette gamme ? pour de virtualisation ? Y'a ce type de module chez syno ?


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

C'est pas comme si on avait pas parlé de ce modèle 

Je ne sais pas si ça sert mais, de mémoire, y a 30 € d'écart avec la version 2G 

Oui, ça existe.


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2016)

Oui j'ai vue la diff de prix, pour 6GB de plus ...


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

A comparer au delta en France


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

Personnellement, si au départ j'étais parti sur un 2 baies, je vais prendre ce modèle, je voudrais éviter de changer d'ici 2-3 par manque de place, de performance ou je ne sais quoi. Mais vu le prix avec des 6 Go, je vais attendre la sainte paye


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2016)

Moi un DS416J me suffirait mais largement  au delà les prix flambes, et autant de puissance dans un NAS ... bof, pour virtaliser, des solutions plus adaptées existent je pense.

J'ai trouvé un petit Syno d'occasion 2 baies DS112 ou 111 je sais plus, j'attends le rendez vous avec le vendeur, j'ai encore jamais utilisé Syno.

_Va falloir se calmer car mon salon prends des airs de Datacenter, ça clignote de partout, c'est pas tres beau  _


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

Bah écoute pas mal de potes ont pris des NAS 2 ou 4 baies pour en changer quelques années, mais ce n'est pas tant la puissance que les possibilité offertes, après c'est clairement très cher.

Ah oui quand même 

Moi j'hésite à le mettre dans ma tour HiFi...


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> A quoi ça peut servir 8GB de Ram sur un appareil de cette gamme ? pour de virtualisation ? Y'a ce type de module chez syno ?



@kaos, oui, ainsi que docker mais je suis un novice sur le sujet. 

@nemrod, il arrive qu'on est une très forte envie de changer après trois ans.


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, oui, ainsi que docker mais je suis un novice sur le sujet.
> 
> @nemrod, il arrive qu'on est une très forte envie de changer après trois ans.



A 1700 € le NAS et ses 4 disques 6 To faut que ce soit une *grosse* envie


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2016)

@nemrod, oui, tu commences aussi avec des dd de 6 to, l'un.


----------



## nemrod (21 Septembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @nemrod, oui, tu commences aussi avec des dd de 6 to, l'un.



Pour ne pas les changer dans ...


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Pour ne pas les changer dans ...



Pas sur que ce soit un très bon calcul d’être aussi excessif car dans 2 ans, peut être, on verras les nouveau disque à l'Argon ou l’hélium je sais plus, bref, la technologie te fera peut être évoluer avant meme que tu n'ai atteins la capacité.

L'avantage en R5 c'est qu'on change les disques l'un après l'autre sans rien perdre 

_Syno a aussi une super gamme d'extension pour ses NAS, ainsi si au bout de quelques années on veut étendre sa capacité et son nombre d'emplacement , on prends ce genre de boitier, je trouve ça cool._


----------



## nemrod (22 Septembre 2016)

Merci je ne savais pas mais tu suggères quoi ? Attendre, prendre une capacité inférieur ?


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

je sais pas ce que j'ai a suggérer , on discute.
Mais rapport qualité prix, prendre 4 HD de 6TB c'est clairement pas avantageux du tout, mais pas du tout.
Je me permet ça car visiblement tu pète pas dans la soi sinon tu aurais déjà ton matériel 

Mais je comprend tout a fait d'acheter du matériel en se disant, "je changerais pas de si tôt" ... C'est ce que tu as déjà appliqué pour le NAS en prenant un modèle haut de gamme avec 4 baies (ce qui est très bien vu ) mais y mettre du WD red en 6TB reviens a prendre une Ferrari pour parcourir 50 M pour aller a la boulangerie.

Puisque tu vas avoir un système R5 t'assurant la tranquillité d'avoir n'importe quel HD qui crash sans perdre quoi que ce soit, pourquoi payer 40% + cher pour des WD R , par contre si tu avais un NAS 1 baies, je te dirais d'acheter ce modèle direct.

Ensuite la capacité des HD:
Puisque là encore, tu as très justement prévue l'avenir en prenant un 4 baies, le R5 te permet de changer des HD un à un (en attendant la reconstruction de grappe) sans perdre tes données, il est donc facile d'augment tranquillement la taille en achetant au juste prix, la taille "standars" aujourdh'ui la norme c'est 2/3TB = 80/100 euros

Si tu prends des 6TB Red à 250 euros / pce tu peux être sur que dans 1 ou 2 ans même pas, la technologie aura avancée, peut être vers un nouveau Sata 3 optimisé, ou comme beaucoup l'attendent, la nouvelle technology HD sous Gaz ou avec des plateau à Quartz (la nos mâchoires vont toucher le sol), bref le marketing te convaincra te changer de disque avant même que tu ai pu : sois amortir tes HD, sois jouir pleinement de l'espace disque.

C'est évidement une réponse à 2 nouvelles attitudes:
1-la démocratisation des NAS et systèmes de stockage chez les particuliers.
2-Une réaction face aux SSD dans nos machines.

En plus , si on regarde les datassheet, les WDred seraient + des HD pour ServersWeb ou TSE, virtualisation etc ..
Aucun particulier ou PME n'a du matériel sollicité 24/7, tous nos équipements sont équipés pour se mettre en veille, ne serais ce que pour les économies d'énergies, alors qu'un serveurs Web lui est sollicité (décalage horaires des pays) constamment.

D’ailleurs, ce déploiement de gamme couleur est tout récent et en agace plus d'un, c'est clairement une galipette plubicitaire.
Alors oui, ils adaptent un micro prout dans leur chipstet's mais pour moi c'est du Flan.

Bref, on retombe en enfance avec des codes couleurs qui me  font penser à ça


----------



## nemrod (22 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ton retour 

Je parle de WD RED mais effectivement cela pourrait être d'autres modèles colorés. Le truc c'est qu'aujourd'hui j'ai 13-14 To et je suis limités pour certains, je perds de la place pour d'autres, d'ou l'un des intérêts du NAS. Mais je ne crois pas, il faut que je vérifie, que les autres colorés soient moins chers ?

En gros, je voudrais la sécurité en capacité, je n'ai pas d'idée préconçue pour le modèle.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

Désolé pour ce  long monologue, il va vraiment falloir que je fasse des efforts pour structurer mes idées ^^

C'est vrai que tu as besoin de mal de place, mais si tu as déjà 13 ou 14TB, quand tu auras le NAS, cet espace disque sera toujours là, ça va etre a toi de jouer et de structurer tout ça entre / les données ayant besoin d'une sécurité basique sur le Nas en R5 et les données extrêmement sensibles (NAS + HD externe)
EX: Des films des albums sur le NAS = backup supp inutile
Photos de familles et autres projets = NAS + HD externe a la rigeur.

Si on y regarde de pret, les données qu'on ne veut surtout pas perdre ne sont pas les plus gourmandes en capacité.

Tu peux utiliser le comparatif Rue monbtaglet qui est une référence en matière de prix.
C'est aussi une rue à Panam dédiée à l'informatique avec que des vendeurs asiatiques 
On peut trier les HD par capacité, format, norme etc ... super pratique.

Autre chose, tu peux tout a fait acheter tonNAS ce moi ci et acheter les HD plus tard, tu met un HD pourri de 80GB juste le temps de prendre en main le système, créer des utilisateurs, tirer tes longueurs de cable etc ... et le mois d’après tu achètes des disques, car pour profiter du R5 il t'en faudra 3 minimum d'un coup.

L'effort financier pour des HD spéciaux NAS est superflue à cause ton choix initial en terme de qualité (marque, modèle) et de sécurité (4baies = Raid5) qui te protège de panne éventuelle d'un disque "no stress" 

*Pour conclure*
Prendre un NAS 4 baies haut de gamme te permet justement de ne pas avoir a te saigner avec des HD 30% plus cher.

On peut donc dire que tu te paye le luxe de na pas avoir à acheter ces HD puisque tu investi en amont ... contrairement a celui qui achète 1 ou 2 baies 

_Et l'économie réalisée sera bien mieux investie dans un petit Onduleur bien réglé, là encore inutile de prendre un truc permettant au NAS de tourner 24h, mais juste de s'éteindre proprement au bout de 15min sans électricité et absorber d'éventuel irrégularité électriques.

Ou pourquoi pas prendre une petite armoire de brassage (si tu as la place) afin d’optimiser la ventilation et éviter la poussière sur tes équipements ? 
Une baie de brassage correcte pour ce genre d'installation nécessite 6/8 unités , y'en as pour 150 euros Max._


----------



## nemrod (22 Septembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Désolé pour ce  long monologue, il va vraiment falloir que je fasse des efforts pour structurer mes idées ^^
> 
> C'est vrai que tu as besoin de mal de place, mais si tu as déjà 13 ou 14TB, quand tu auras le NAS, cet espace disque sera toujours là, ça va etre a toi de jouer et de structurer tout ça entre / les données ayant besoin d'une sécurité basique sur le Nas en R5 et les données extrêmement sensibles (NAS + HD externe)
> EX: Des films des albums sur le NAS = backup supp inutile
> ...



Pas de souci 

En fait je ne suis pas certain d'avoir le même besoin qu'autrui. J'ai des dossiers personnels, professionnels, ma musiques, mes séries et mes films. Je voudrais tout centraliser, éviter d'avoir trois DD dans ma tour HiFi, pour le multimédia, et trois sous le bureau, pour les documents et le reste.

Donc oui, le backup est important, mais ce n'est pas l'objet principal. J'aurais les boules de perdre mes documents personnels et professionnels, ils sont dans TM et Dropbox, mais je pourrais ... peut-être ... survivre à al perte d'un DD multimédia, hors musique.

Quels DD recommandes-tu en remplacement de WD RED ?


----------



## nemrod (22 Septembre 2016)

Précision importante, la nuisance sonore est le premier point, le bureau est dans un coin de la chambre, j'ai donc fait un deal avec Madame, je le prends sur Amazon, j'ai identifié les ventilateurs à changer et je teste.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

je prenais l'exemple des Red mais j'aurais pu citer les Seagate NAS.

Bref au niveau des marques, chacun y va de sa petite expérience, "moi un jour j'ai casser un Seagate, moi un Toshiba etc ..)
je n'ai aucune préférence, je m'en fou en fait, dans mon NAS j'ai 3 marques 1 Seagate 1 Toshiba et 2 WD green.

En R5 on conseillerais de prendre 2 marques différentes (mais toujours avec les mêmes specs) ou la même marque pour les 4 HD mais pas de la même boutique ou pas le même mois pour avoir 2 séries différentes.
De toute façon y'a pas non plus un choix illimité, les principaux sont WDigital, Seagate, Toshiba & Samsung.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

Ton NAS sera dans la chambre ?  Attends toi a des problèmes de couples  
Tu seras amener a le couper plus souvent que tu crois, sinon tu risque le pain en coute sexuellement .

Encore une fois, tu as choisi un produit haut de gamme, je doute sérieusement que tu ai a changer un ventilateur, a mon avis la qualité des ventilateurs posés par Syno valent largement du Noctua (je suppose que tu penses a cette marque ? )
Enfin, tu verras bien à l'utilisation ...


----------



## nemrod (22 Septembre 2016)

J'ai un WASP très léger, un ami qui dispose d'un modèle équivalent me dit qu'il est très silencieux, mais ça se teste ... merci Amazon 

Oui


----------



## lineakd (25 Septembre 2016)

@nemrod, si tu as besoin de plus de 13 to alors tu as raison de partir sur des dd de 6 ou 8 to.

Quelques études sur des serveurs démontrent que les seagates et autres Toshibas ont un taux de pannes plus élevés que les wd ou les hgst.

Je me suis toujours fié aux couleurs des wd black et bleue quand j'utilisais des pc. Je me servais des green pour le stockage ou la sauvegarde. J'ai donc mis des wd green avec une capacité de 1 to, dans mon premier nas, un ds210j. Puis je l'ai upgradé à son max de 2 to.

J'utilise sur mon dernier nas des wd red, aucun problème comme depuis toujours. Je ne crois pas que je n'ai jamais eu un wd (interne) en panne depuis que je les utilise. 

Rue Montgallet a bien changé... Comme beaucoup Amazon l'a remplacé.


----------



## kasimodem (25 Septembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> J'ai un WASP très léger, un ami qui dispose d'un modèle équivalent me dit qu'il est très silencieux, mais ça se teste ... merci Amazon


Petite précision, les Syno ont une fonction économie d'énergie, ils sont capable de passer en veille profonde 0 décibels si on ne s'en sert pas au bout d'un temps à définir, voire même de s'éteindre si on veut carrément économiser des kW la nuit, et on peut les rallumer en mode WOL


----------



## kaos (25 Septembre 2016)

C'est propre a tous les Serveurs (Syno ou autres marques), heureusement : On peu d'ailleurs vérifier la conso en veille dans les specs de toutes les marques et tous les OS permettent de déterminer un palier en Min pour l’arrêt des HD (sur nos ordinateurs aussi par la même occasion)


----------



## nemrod (26 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ces précisions


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Septembre 2016)

Bon moi j'hésite toujours un peu entre Qnap et Syno...  Je me dis que Qnap j'en ai plus pour le même prix que le syno... ou alors je prends un plus petit.  

Mais, et c'est surement à tort je me dis que si j'ai un souci je vais plus 'galérer' avec Qnap. 

Mais bon dans 15 à 20 jours je me jette à l'eau...


----------



## nemrod (26 Septembre 2016)

C'est quoi le delta € ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Septembre 2016)

Alors je compte acheter chez Macway

Qnap TS-453A 4G = 539 €   (1,6Ghz - *4G* - *4xRJ45* - *4xUSB3* - *2xHDMI* )
Qnap TS-451+ 2G = *469 €*  (*2Ghz* - 2G - 2xRJ45 - 2xUSB2 - 2xUSB3 - 1xHDMI)
Syno DS-916+ 2G = 579 €   (1,6Ghz - 4G - 2xRJ45 - 3xUSB3)

Perso le HDMI a priori je ne pense pas m'en servir.
Transcodage 4K pas forcément utile non plus ma TV de moins de 1 an n'est pas 4K, à priori pas ou très peu d'utilisation de video sur le NAS.

NAS que je compte vraiment dédier à
 - Stockage et travail de mes photos
 - Sauvegarde de mes deux ordis. (TM)
 - Clones de mes deux ordis
 - Vidéo ? à ce jour je n'ai que des DVD et ne songe pas à télécharger des films, donc à part transférer des DVD sur le NAS je vois pas trop...

Je vous rassure il y aura un  DDE pour la sauvegarde d'une partie du contenu du NAS (photos et fichiers) les sauvegardes TM pas utiles de les re sauvegarder. DDE pouvant ensuite être remplacé par un autre NAS ?


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2016)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bon moi j'hésite toujours un peu entre Qnap et Syno...  Je me dis que Qnap j'en ai plus pour le même prix que le syno... ou alors je prends un plus petit.
> 
> Mais, et c'est surement à tort je me dis que si j'ai un souci je vais plus 'galérer' avec Qnap.
> 
> Mais bon dans 15 à 20 jours je me jette à l'eau...




_Y'a aucune raison pour que tu galère avec une marque plus qu'une autre, à l'heure d'internet, je pense pouvoir affirmer sans trop prendre de risques que tu ne te retrouveras jamais seul, a moins que "Mr Qnap" ne fabrique un modèle juste pour toi 
(Et quand bien même, celui ci tournerait sans doute sur Qnap OS machin) donc celui que tout le monde utilise.

Forum Qnap_


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Après essai des démo de QTS et DSM...  et au vu des caracteristiques... je songe plus à un qnap qu'à un synology.  Mais là j'ai un doute sur le nombre de baies... j'hésite entre 

le qnap 4 baies TS-451+  et le 5 baies TS-563 ...  qu'apporte un 5 baies face à un 4 baies  à part plus de capacité ?  Budget total 850 €  et dans les deux cas je peux me faire deux machines confortables et évolutives.

Le TS-451+ est je pense le choix le plus raisonnable...  mais si avoir un 5 baies à un atout de plus pourquoi pas...  

Commande prévue  sous 15 jours.


----------



## kaos (7 Octobre 2016)

4 ou 5 baies, c'est un choix personnel ça changeras rien du tout, vu la taille des HD qui se vendent actuellement (la base c'est 2TB) ça sert pas a grand chose d'avoir 5 baies mais c'est toujours cool. A voir avec le prix et ton budget.
ça peut permettre de recycler un HD qui traine pour l'utiliser seul sur le réseau ou l'intégrer à ta grappe R5 ou le mettre en Spare (1 HD qui foire, il prend la suite)

*A prendre en compte, tous les NAS ont des ports USB, tout ce qui y est connecté peut etre partagé sur le réseau*
On peut donc rajouter des HD externes partagés sur le réseau, ils sont soumis au meme parametres de veilles que le NAS.

Quel NAS choisir est une question souvent posée sur le forum, j'hésite souvent a répondre car en général les gens ont dejà leur idée en tête (faire comme les autres) et ça finit toujours avec un Syno et des HD W.red parce qu’internet a dite que .

De mémoire tu es l'un des seuls a avoir autant fouiné et réfléchi ton achat, pas en fonction de ce qui est tendance mais de ce que tu as et aura besoin. 
Content d'avoir participé a ce fil, j'ai appris pleins de choses sur des modèles sur les quelles je ne m'étais jamais penché.

Syno à du soucis a ce faire, Qnap propose des produit largement à la hauteur (tant software que Hardware) et souvent moins cher.
_Bizarement il y a aussi Azustor réputé béton comme matériel (lu et entendu dire que) mais je ne croise jamais personne ayant cette marque, soit IRL soit sur le net.... il m'est donc impossible de me faire une idée sur le sujet.
_


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Octobre 2016)

Oui Azustor semble être un concurrent qui monte en puissance... A mon sens c'est une bonne chose. Bon je crois que je vais être raisonnable et me limiter à un 4 baies. En effet le 5 baies... semble assez gourmand en énergie même en veille. 

Coté disque dur je songe à prendre en 2To

1 seagate desktop
1 Western red
2 western blue

Disons que personnellement n'ayant jamais eu ni l'un ni l'autre , sachant que je n'achète pas un NAS pour en faire un média-center. Il y a des tas de fonctions que je sais que je ne les utiliserais pas sur l'un ou l'autre système. ou alors très très peu. Dès fois je me dis même que peut-être le TS-451 ( mais vu la différence 50 € avec le + vaut mieux le 451+) voir le 431 pourrait peut-être me suffire... mais j'ai peur qu'en RAM 512 ça soit un peu léger.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Octobre 2016)

Petite question ...

Le TS-451+ à une fonction que n'a as le TS-563 ( voir pJ)  et pour la video si je veux en regarder sur ma TV c'est pas problèmatique ?  je pense que c'est une fonction surtout pur la sortie HDMI directe.

Sinon coté Video est-ce que les Video au format VOB sont lisible via le réseau ?


----------



## lineakd (14 Octobre 2016)

@lepetitpiero, sur l'ordi, la tablette ou le smartphone, ça va dépendre si lecteur vidéo prend en compte ce format. 
Je ne sais pas si directement relier à la tv en hdmi sa fonctionne. Mon syno n'a pas de sortie hdmi.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Octobre 2016)

conversion video chez qnap c'est le transcodage video à la volée chez syno je pense...


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Octobre 2016)

la pj que j'avais omise


----------



## lineakd (15 Octobre 2016)

@lepetitpiero, un petit lien pour le transcodage dans les nas syno.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour le lien, je l'avais déjà consulté... mais comme je vais acheté un QNAP ça ne répond pas trop à ma question.

Ah et en fait j'ai commandé   le QNAP TS-563.  la gestion video étant très secondaire. Le choix du 5 baies c'est décidé aussi et surtout pour:

Création d'une grappe en RAID 5 (avec 4 baies) pour la gestion de mes photos et clones des mes deux ordis. Ett je vais allouer une baie à la sauvegarde Time-Machine. En effet 1 baie me semble suffisant, étant une sauvegarde TM si le DD claque, je le change et je refais une sauvegarde TM. A priori ayant commandé un DD qui à un délai de 7 à 15 jours... je vais recevoir le tout vers la fin du mois.

A suivre donc...


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu plus tôt que prévu mon NAS. Celui-ci est en place. Mise ne place des DD sans aucun problème. Le matériel inspire confiance, donc rien à redire sur la qualité de construction. Après compréhension de ce qu'est un Pool, un volume et un dossier partagé j'ai transféré mes données dessus, mis en place une sauvegarde TM sans aucun soucis. Ah oui n'ayant pour l'instant acquis que 3 DD de 2To et possédant un DD de 1To  j'ai créer 2 pool 1 de 3 baies en RAID 5  et 1 baie à 1 disque (sauvegarde TM) 

Depuis 3 jours j'utilise le NAS pour bosser avec LR... donc mes images sont sur le NAS, le catalogue que sur mon imac. Ca fonctionne... il y a un petit temps d'attente, mais rien de rédhibitoire, je m'y attendais car je suis en wifi sur mon imac. Je pense que si j'étais en filaire ça sera tip-top... mais chez moi pas possible, le NAS est 2 étages au dessus, pas possible techniquement de mettre un câble réseau.

Par contre j'ai conservé le paramètrage proposé de base avec les snapshots... c'est gourmand et je perd un peu de place sur les 3 DD... donc je songe à racheter 2 autres DD sous peu pour faire au final un seul pool de 5 DD en RAID 5.  Snapshots que je désactiverais peut-être car je ne pense pas en avoir au final l'utilité. 

Coté connectivité en DLNA, j'ai testé ça fonctionne avec ma TV. par contre les fichiers .vob ne sont pas exploitables tels quels... à étudier, mais ce n'est pas ma priorité. 

Je cherche à mettre en place un moyen de faire qu'à l'ouverture de session le/les disques réseaux que je veux montent tout seuls. Pour l'instant ils sont dans la barre latérale du finder et un clic dessus les fonts monter donc rien de dramatique.   

Donc après 3 à 4 jours de tests je suis pour l'instant très satisfait de mon acquisition... aucun regrets.


----------



## kaos (25 Octobre 2016)

Marrant ce délire de Pool, c'est d'habitude un vocabulaire réservé au ZFS, un concept que j'ai du mal a comprendre d'ailleurs n'ayant jamais utilisé ce mode meme apres un cours passage sous Nas4free.

En ce qui concerne les "Snapshots" , c'est une sorte de Time machine pour le NAS, pas mal de constructeur ont préférés cette solution à la corbeille, chois que je regrette au final, j'ai désactivé cette fonction.

As tu un paramètre contre l'érosion des données comme c'est le cas sur mon Netgear ? de copie en copie et au fil du temps les données peuvent perdrent quelques octets de ci de là, cette option est proposée sur les NAS Netgear.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2016)

Peut-être ... il y a une fonction que je n'a pas activé vu au passage c'est un truc du genre fichiers "ionisé"

Par contre là j'ai un souci, mise à jour de QTS hier soir et la TM ne marche plus ( grrr)


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

Moi ça s' appel "érosion" mais ça ralenti sensiblement les performances "sois disant" (je l'ai pas activé) je le ferais surtout que j'utilise maintenant les 2 ports Ethernet, c'est un peu comme passer du HD au SSD 

En tout cas je te souhaite vraiment de passer en filaire rapidement , car avec TM si tu dois faire une restauration tu vas pleurer non ? quoi que c'est pas non plus un concours de vitesse.

_Une solution sympa serait de mettre TM sur HD externe branché a ton NAS, ainsi la sauvegarde serait accessible à la fois par le réseau et la plupart du temps en veille, et si tu dois restaurer, tu vas chercher ton disque ... c'est une alternative au pire._

Edit : Putain il est beau quand même ton NAS, et 5 baies


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2016)

Je vais déjà mette aussi un DDE de sauvegarde au dos du NAS pour mes photos. Pour l'instant le DDE contient déjà mais photos mais n'est pas relié, me manque un câble USB ( il était avant connecté à l'imac en Firewire) Mais une fois collé au nas je vais créer une tache qui fera la synchro tout seul.  

Oui en filaire ça se fera si je déménage !  ( mais je vais pas déménager pour ça )  Je me posais la question si en CPL ca irait plus vite qu'en wifi (5Ghz) ... je n'en suis pas certain... 

Pas bête l'idée de TM en externe collé au NAS... je peux le faire vu que j'ai un autre DDE ( recyclage) suffit que j'y mettre les DD qui sont dans le NAS et racheter deux autres DD ( c'est prévu) pour faire mon raid 5 avec les 5 baies.

Ouais il est pas moche... coté bruit c'est très raisonnable, mais bon il est placé dans une pièce ou je n'y suis que très peu  Bref c'est cool...  

J'ai mis longtemps à me décidé à réaliser ce projet, j' y avais songé l'an dernier, abandonné en me disant que cela était du luxe... mais une fois que mon DD photo a été plein et bien  mettre encore un boitier de plus sur le bureau j'ai fait STOOP !!!  

Donc si je complète avec 2 autre DDE de 2To ça va me faire pas loin de 7To j'ai je pense de la marge coté images.


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

Franchement t'as fais un super investissement et j'avoue sans fausse honte avoir fouiné le net pour des solutions similaire (mais moins cher) 

Il te manque quoi comme câble ? j'en ai à plus quoi savoir en foutre et dans de multiples formats, je t'en poste un si je peux te dépanner ? (vite avant Vendredi car je pars une dizaine de jours)
Dis moi et envoie ton Add en MP.

Pour le CPL, que je n'ai jamais réellement utilisé / à toi de comparer suivant ton type de Wifi


```
Débits Théorique
(Jamais atteins ou cas particuliers)

-Giga Ethernet: 125 Mo/s
le câble qui déchire tout, mème si il est pas beau :)

-CPL: 25 Mo/s

-Wifi ac 900: 112,5 Mo/s
-Wifi ac 450: 56,25 Mo/s
-Wifi ac 430: 53,75 Mo/s
-Wifi n 450: 56,25 Mo/s
-Wifi n 300: 37,5 Mo/s
-Wifi n 150: 18,75 Mo/s
-Wifi g: 6,75 Mo/s
-Wifi b: 1,375 Mo/s
```


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

Edit: Pour Time Machine, et concernant les HD externes.

J'ai utilisé un Logiciels de Bench pour tester les boitiers externes 2.5 achetés sur Ebay (3 qualité différentes) et avec le même disque dur.
Pour 3 boitiers USB2 j'ai pu voir des débits juqu'a 2X plus rapides et pas de rapport avec le prix bizarrement.
Visiblement cela a un rapport avec un composant (chipset de la carte)

C'est à la suite de ça et a cause de quelques déplacement en famille que j'ai décidé de mettre mon HD Time Machine en USB sur mon Nas afin de pouvoir le débrancher en cas de déplacement ou restauration.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2016)

Pour le câble c'est bon j'en ai trouvé un., sur une vieille imprimante... merci toutefois de ta proposition 

Pour le DD en externe pour TM j'en avais déjà un sur ma borne airport...  à voir si je le remet sur la borne airport ou sur le NAS...  par certain de voir une différence.  

Oui le filaire c'est sûr c'est le top.

Merci de ta participation à mes réflexions... ça aide parfois a y voir plus clair...


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

Ben pas de soucis, j'ai aussi appris pleins de trucs aussi au passage !


----------



## nemrod (4 Novembre 2016)

Bon, j'ai également craqué, Synology DS 916+ 8 Go, via Amazon DE, et un premier WD RED 6 To chez Amazon FR ... vivement lundi soir


----------



## kaos (4 Novembre 2016)

bon on arrête les conneries là ! ça va plus du tout, vous rendez vous compte qu'a cause de vos conneries je suis en train de scruter les différentes offres et occasions ? 
Pour la simple et bonne raison que MOI AUSSI J'EN VEUX UN 

Vous vous expliquerez avec mon banquier hein, je vous aurais prévenu !


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Novembre 2016)

Bonne Configuration...  @nemrod.

@kaos.  Jaloux va !  

De mon coté je vais tenté d'installer un câble réseau, j'ai calculé il m'en faut un de 30 m ...


----------



## kaos (6 Novembre 2016)

_Carrément  J'ai pourtant tout ce qu'il me faut en fait _

-
Cool pour le câble ! 
Tu devrais pouvoir chopper du Cat6 à moins de 20 euros les 30M
Sinon les coupleurs fonctionnent très bien aussi, j'y ai longtemps été réticent (à tord)


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Novembre 2016)

J'ai vu ça  http://www.macway.com/fr/product/30439/cable-ethernet-rj45-categorie-6-blinde-gris-30-m.html  il sera en alu-cuivre, moins bon conducteur que du cuivre pur... mais on arrive à 50 €et surtout faut que j'achète ailleurs...


----------



## kaos (6 Novembre 2016)

Vraiment Macway des fois 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/PROMOTION-Ca...535827?hash=item43c5fd8813:g:EJcAAMXQC-tTBarP
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/PROMOTION-Ca...535827?hash=item43c5fd8813:g:EJcAAMXQC-tTBarP
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/30M-RJ45-Eth...786595?hash=item2ef50d5263:g:5TAAAOSwal5YCz6e
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/30M-RJ45-Eth...786595?hash=item2ef50d5263:g:5TAAAOSwal5YCz6e


----------



## nemrod (6 Novembre 2016)

Welcome pour ton nouveau NAS 

eBay c'est le mal


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2016)

J'aurais plus tendance a dire que c'est Amazon le mal  avec leur combines pour pas payer d’impôts mais Ebay n'est peut être pas mieux, de toute façon les liens n'étaient là que pour montrer le prix moyen, c'est d’ailleurs les mêmes prix dans les boutiques a "Montgalet" mais je sais pas ou habite "lepetitpiero"

@lepetitpiero
Ton HD serait pas dans les premiers à être sous hélium ? 

Edit:
_J'ai tombé les yeux en voyant que WD sortait maintenant des WD jaunes (pour serveurs Web) et bien sur aucun moyens d'avoir accès au datasheets précis et aux réelles différences avec les autres HD.

_


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2016)

Je ne partage pas ton avis, beaucoup semblent le partager mais c'est un peu facile, Amazon agit de manière légale, à raison, c'est à l'Europe de légiférer, c'est "nous" qui nous comportons comme des moutons.

eBay, ils te forcent à saisir tes coordonnées bancaires même quand tes transactions n'entraient pas de frais


----------



## lineakd (7 Novembre 2016)

@kaos, gold, purple, etc... 
La rue Montgallet, Charenton ou l'avenue Daumesnil... C'est toute une époque.
Comme @nemrod, je suis plutôt un utilisateur d'Amazon.


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Je ne partage pas ton avis, beaucoup semblent le partager mais c'est un peu facile, Amazon agit de manière légale, à raison, c'est à l'Europe de légiférer, c'est "nous" qui nous comportons comme des moutons.
> 
> eBay, ils te forcent à saisir tes coordonnées bancaires même quand tes transactions n'entraient pas de frais



_Ne serais ce pas aussi le cas de l'App store ou l'on doit entrer des coordonnées bancaires même pour des achats gratuits.
Bon moi j'ai beau la ramener, j'utilise régulièrement les deux et mon éthique d'achat s’arrête la ou la différence de prix commence alors je vais pas donner de leçons _


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2016)

Pour revenir au sujet du NAS, ce fil m'a quand meme bien donné envie et j'ai finalement pris une décision.

En début d'année j'aurais le budget pour acheter un nouveau NAS mais je ne suis pas pret a mettre autant d'argent dans un simple stockage car je n'utilise pas les sortie HDMI ou le transcodage.

-Les brokers proposent des serveurs bi xéons avec pleins de Ram et pas mal d'emplacement HD à partir de 200/400 euros pour des interface Sata, les serveurs moins cher utilisent tous du SAS et les disques sont hors de prix.
-Point négatif Place et bruit

J'ai donc décider de simplement étendre mon espace de stockage et certainement passer sur des disques de 2 ou 3 TB je pense ou me laisser tenter par des HD récent SSHD ou hélium , je vais me donner le temps de réfléchir en fonction de ce qui sort et des prix ...


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> _Ne serais ce pas aussi le cas de l'App store ou l'on doit entrer des coordonnées bancaires même pour des achats gratuits.
> Bon moi j'ai beau la ramener, j'utilise régulièrement les deux et mon éthique d'achat s’arrête la ou la différence de prix commence alors je vais pas donner de leçons _



Certes, tu as raison, mais je n'ai pas confiance en eBay


----------



## lineakd (7 Novembre 2016)

@kaos, pourquoi partir sur du bi xéons avec pleins de ram?


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2016)

Mes HD à hélium aucune idée ...   J'ai un bleu et eu rouge à part ça !


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, pourquoi partir sur du bi xéons avec pleins de ram?



Je ne pars pas pas du tout sur ça, c'était simplement un état des lieux des diverses possibilités, même mes petits tests sous "Promox" ne nécessitent pas une telle solution, je saurais pas quoi en faire  et c'est trop encombrant et trop bruyant.

@lepetitpiero 
Il me semblait qu'au dessus de 4TB les WD contenaient de l'hélium, ça m'avait fait délirer comme technologie mais j'ai pu me tromper


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2016)

AH OK non moi j'ai des 2TO


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2016)

Est-ce que les dossiers intelligents d'OS X fonctionnent sous DSM ? Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Novembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas DSM, mais je ne pense pas. DSM fonction sur son principe à lui quelque soit la plateforme utilisée. Quand tu es sur le NAS dans DSM tu es sur le système d'exploitation du NAS et plus sur mac osX.

Il peut y avoir une fonction similaire... à voir peut-être sur le forum de synology ou bien ouvre un autre fil ur macG à ce sujet.


----------



## kaos (8 Novembre 2016)

Je viens de découvrir cette Chaine Youtube absolument géniale ! *"Cookie connecté"*

Des vidéos courtes et bien faites pour comprendre en 5 Min, le fonctionnement d'un NAS, d'un réseau, d'un cluster, d'un firewall, d'un SAN et bien d'autres trucs


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5cs06DgLFeyLIF_II7lWCQ

_Si seulement j'avais découvert ça avant  j'aurais pas passé 8 jours pour mettre en place et comprendre une simple agrégation de cartes réseaux afin de profiter des 2 prises Ethernet sur le NAS  _


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Novembre 2016)

Bon moi je viens de commander un second NAS qnap (TS-231) pour l'utiliser en tant que destination de sauvegarde des données importantes qui sont sur le TS-563. 

Je vais donc revendre mes "vieux boitiers RAID...

Sinon pour l'aggregation mon NAS n'aime pas mon routeur Apple...  ça fait planter le NAS... mais bon vu que l'on ne gagne pas grand chose... c'est pas dramatique.


----------



## kaos (23 Novembre 2016)

Tu as tenter plusieurs modes d'agrégations ? Road robin, Load balancing etc ... ?
Chez moi j'y gagne beaucoup mais uniquement sur le transfert de gros fichiers, ce qui est normal, avec des MP3 ou documents le gain est quasi nul.

Sinon j'ai craqué pour un micro serveur HP G7 (4 baies) avec 2X2 Ecc DDR3 et une carte 2xgigabits pour 50 balles  d"occaz







Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher dessus et choisir un OS


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2016)

Pourquoi avoir pris un NAS pour des sauvegardes au fait ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Novembre 2016)

Je voulais que lorsque je ne fais pas de sauvegarde le système s'éteigne seul. Car il faut aussi le reconnaitre c'est boitiers raids ne sont pas silencieux, même au repos ! Je pense aussi que le NAS sera électriquement plus économique... et puis la revnet de mes deux boitiers raids avec mes vieux DD me permet une transaction blanche sur le second NAS.

De plus a terme, peut-être délocaliser le second NAS pour plus de sécurité. ? Je l'avoue avoir pris un second NAS c'est aussi une solution de Luxe


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2016)

La délocalisation est effectivement un argument, suivant les marques c'est pas toujours simple a configurer mais pour 2 NAS de meme marques ça sera simple.

Moi je sauvegarde sur HD externe 2.5, ceux ci sont arrétés par l'OS quand ils ne sont pas utilisés.
Par contre la conso d'un NAS reste bien plus élevé que HD externe mais c'est pas la mort non plus ..


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Novembre 2016)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la conso d'un NAS reste bien plus élevé que HD externe mais c'est pas la mort non plus ..


Oui mais du cou le NAS je peux le programmer pour qu'il s'éteigne et s'allume au moment voulu...


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

En règle générale, il n'est pas souhaitable d'infliger des extinctions et redémarrages répétés à tout disque dur ou NAS; mon Syno est en fonction 24/24 avec une fonction "d'endormissement" des DD après X temps d'inaction.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Novembre 2016)

Ok... je mettrais en veille profonde alors.


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2016)

Un NAS se met tout seul en économie d’énergie voir en veille profonde si il n'est pas utilisé, les divers stockages ou prérifs USB sont aussi pilotés par l'OS du NAS et suivent la même conduite.

Je suis catégorique car j'ai non seulement fait des recherches sur le sujet mais aussi éffectué des test's a la maison avec de nombreux périphériques. 

_Je pense que c'est cool d'avoir pris la meme marque, surtout pour les sauvegardes distantes, tu n'auras plus qu'a passer par leur services assistés plutot que d'utiliser du Rsync et ses dérivés qui sont pas toujours simple pour un débutant._


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Novembre 2016)

OK... là je viens de tirer mon câble réseau de 30 m ! plus qu'à le fixer proprement ce week-end. J'ai du Taff ! 

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2016)

C'est bon ça 
Tu vas voir la différence... c'est une autre histoire.
Autant le wifi est un truc génial dans la vie de tout les jours en nomade, pour surfer etc ... mais à la maison c'est un putain de conford ...Surtout avec le type de NAS haut de gamme que tu as choisis !

T'as pris quoi comme type de câble finalement ? tu l'as peut être dis mais j'ai zappé 

Moi vu que j'ai un appart a panam, je me questionne sur le passage au Cat6


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Novembre 2016)

J'ai pris ça au final http://www.macway.com/fr/product/30439/cable-ethernet-rj45-categorie-6-blinde-gris-30-m.html


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Petite remarque concernant les NAS Qnap... mais c'est peut-pêtre identique ailleurs:
Sur le TS-563 je peux créer des Volume à allocation dynamique
Sur le TS-231 je ne peux pas créer des Volume à allocation dynamique et c'est bien dommage, je chipote mais attention pour d'autre s acheteurs potentiels ça peut avoir de l'importance. Cela n'en a pas trop pour moi car ce NAS là me sert pour la sauvegarde... mais j'aurais apprécier aussi afin de créer une structure identique à celle du TS-563

Ah oui les Volume à allocation dynamique pour que ce sot lus parlant disons que sur nos mac ça équivaut au partitions que l'on peut faire sur son disque dur.


----------



## kaos (27 Novembre 2016)

J(avais jamais entendu parlé de ces volumes, j'imagine qu'ils sont utiles pour TM par EX: ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Novembre 2016)

Non même pas pour TM c'est pas nécessaire de créer un volume pour ça... perso je l'ai fait.  Je me dis que ça sert peut-être surtout si on veut faire des machines virtuelles

Ou pour dédier des volues à des groupes d'utilisateurs.


----------



## kaos (28 Novembre 2016)

ok


----------



## omni (7 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de m'insérer dans ce fil et j'espère que je suis au bon endroit…
Voilà je suis responsable d'une collectivité qui compte actuellement 3 personnes et qui ne devrait pas compter plus de 5 ou 6 personnes avant quelques années.
Depuis un an pour que les 3 agents dont moi même puissent travailler sur les mêmes fichiers j'avais créé un compte sur HUBIC. Ce même compte existait sur les MAC utilisés (1 21", 1 mini et 1 MBP 13") ainsi que sur mon iPhone et iPad. Tout fonctionnait à peu près correctement quoique parfois, nous nous retrouvions avec des copies de copies de copies et … conflit… Mais bon peut-être deux sur le même fichier en même temps (quoique .)
Mais lundi 5 décembre = catastrophe ! L'un de nos dossiers qui comprend environ 90 sous-dossiers comprenant eux mêmes des sous dossiers et fichiers s'appelle : OPÉRATION TRAVAUX.
Et lundi donc quelle ne fut pas notre surprise de constater qu'à côté de ce dossier était apparu un dossier nommé : OPÉRATION DE TRAVAUX ! Ce dossier comprenant certains sous dossiers mais pas tous et notre dossier d'origine comportant lui même des manques !!!!
Je sais ce n'est pas possible que la machine créée d'elle même un DOSSIER surtout avec un nom tel que celui là, mais pourtant…
Mais là n'est pas le sujet, ou du moins plus.
en effet, 1) : nous avons des sauvegardes et des clones…mais 2) je n'ai plus confiance dans le cloud…
Donc j'ai décidé d'équiper notre structure d'un NAS qui doit nous servir de serveur de fichiers et lui même sera sauvegardé.
Mon choix s'est porté sur le SYNOLOGIE DS 216 + II et je ferai fonctionner les deux disques en mode miroir.
J'ai oublié : je ne suis pas informaticien et la structure n'en compte pas (c'est une des raisons pour laquelle on est sur MAC…). Je souhaite donc quelque chose d'assez simple et de gérable. L'activité de notre structure nous amène à travailler essentiellement des documents issus des suites bureautiques courantes (Microsoft, Libre Office, iWork etc) mais aussi bien sur du PDF et parfois un peu de DWG…
L'important consiste à ce que les 3 postes actuels et peut-être deux autres à terme ait accès aux mêmes documents et qu'éventuellement un accès par l'extérieur (VPN ?) soit possible.
J'ai commencé à me documenter sur l'installation sur notre réseau de ce NAS mais je viens vers vous pour savoir si vous pouvez me conseiller une documentation claire et précise qui explique de A à Z comment installer ce NAS et connecter mes postes dessus pour réaliser ce que je viens d'expliquer…
Précisions  : notre accès internet s'effectue via une liveBOX pro, l'ensemble des bureau sont ciblés, en plus des machines citées nous possédons une airport Time Capsule. D'ailleurs celle-ci pourrait-elle être branchée au NAS pour le sauvegarder ?
En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

1) Pour la connexion je ferais plutôt Livebox --> Timecapsule -->NAS  ou Livebox et dessus NAS et Timecapsule. L'idéal c'est si tout est en filaire pour le Débit.

Sinon je dirais que Un NAS de baie c'est peut-être un peu juste, un 4 baie serait peut-être mieux. En 2 baies si le choix c'est Synology  je prendrais un NAS plus puissant genre DS-716+II qui peut évoluer si besoin. 

Pour la config c'est pas très compliqué, il y a des tutos sur le forum de Synology, et aussi sur youtube  https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpBJIzDcYvD4WXBcqghzXWois8e4mqe-6


----------



## kaos (7 Décembre 2016)

Hello, 

Un NAS 2 baies fera super bien le Job sans prendre un monstre de guerre puisqu'il y a peu de chance de lui demander de décoder de la vidéo HD ou partir sur des applications gourmandes d’après le contexte décrit .

Un NAS même très très ancien chez Syno ou autre pourra gérer haut la main plusieurs dizaines de connections en même temps.

Autre chose, le nom de dossier que tu cites n'es pas apparu comme ça par hasard, c'est une personne qui a fais un copier collé de nom peut être pas maitrisé ou va savoir, mais cette erreur est humaine, j'en suis persuadé.
Les erreurs informatiques ne sont pas du tout de ce type.

Et pour finir, le travail partagé sur un même fichier est parfaitement maitrisé dans les nombreux partages disponibles depuis les débuts du "Réseau" et n'importe quel NAS vous permettra ce type de travail facilement. (même des NAS à 60 euros)

Le travail collaboratif sur un même fichier porte un nom, mais je ne le retrouve pas comme ça a froid.


*En revanche, il me semble difficile dans ce type de déploiement de passer outre :*
1-une prise ondulée pour le NAS (60 à120 euros)
2-Un HD de sauvegarde USB (même partiel) sur le NAS ( Un HD externe tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple)

J'accorderais la plus grande importance a cette chaine de sécurité, bien plus qu'au nombre de baies ainsi qu'a la gamme du NAS choisi, qui, quel qu'il soit, pourra de toute façon faire 10X plus .


Comme te l'a montré lepetitpetito , les ressources sur le net ne manquent pas pour les débutants et mettre un NAS en place ne demande aucune compétence inaccessibles.

_Si évolution il y a , ben tu rajoute le NAS de ton choix afin d'équilibrer et séparer les taches, ou utiliser le premier NAS comme sauvegarde, bref, il n'y à que des possibles !_

T'as en plus un avantage qui déchire tout .... on t'aidera


----------



## daffyb (7 Décembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> *En revanche, il me semble difficile dans ce type de déploiement de passer outre :*
> 1-une prise ondulée pour le NAS (60 à120 euros)
> 2-Un HD de sauvegarde USB (même partiel) sur le NAS ( Un HD externe tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple)
> J'accorderais la plus grande importance a cette chaine de sécurité, bien plus qu'au nombre de baies ainsi qu'a la gamme du NAS choisi, qui, quel qu'il soit, pourra de toute façon faire 10X plus .
> ...


Tout pareil. Je plussoie comme on dit.
Un onduleur et une sauvegarde (voir 2 : une quotidienne et une mensuelle ou hebdomadaire sur 2 disques en mettant la mensuelle/hebdomadaire à un autre lieu géographique).
Il est par ailleurs possible de synchroniser ton cloud privé avec des cloud public (dropbox, gdrive...)


----------



## omni (7 Décembre 2016)

Merci pour vos réponses. En ce qui concerne la sauvegardée du NAS effectivement j'avais pensé à un bête DD externe branché dessus pour faire une sauvegarde régulière. 
Pour la prise ondulée pas de problème.  
Pour le problème avec HUBIC je suis au départ d'accord avec vous : erreur humaine. Mais on est 3 et sincèrement = confiance. Par contre il est possible que ce dossier qui a mis le souk ait été créé il y a quelques temps puis supprimé = HIBIC aurait été le rechercher À la poubelle. Je sais le premier problème en info = entre le dossier de la chaise et le clavier. ...
Mais HUBIC a parfois des comportements bizarre et pas de support ! Il sufffit de voir le forum. Par contre c'est les seul à travailler avec la législation française. 
Pour le choix du NAS j'avais effectivement hésité avec plus puissant et 4 baies. Mais sincèrement aujourd'hui 3 personnes et en un an 16 Go de données bureautiques. Donc je pense effectivement que le DS 216 +II est amplement suffisant. 
Merci et je reviendrai si j'ai d'autre question.par contre encore une question : puis je sauvegarder le NAS sur ma TIME CAPSULE ?


----------



## kaos (7 Décembre 2016)

Tu dois pouvoir sauvegarder le NAS sur ton Time Capsule.
Tu pourras de toute façon faire des tests et il n'est pas rare qu'avec le temps, on réattribue ou on réorganise les différents éléments réseaux avec l'arrivée d'un autre périphérique. 

_Je ne m'aventurerais pas plus dans l'interprétation de l'erreur de fichier dont tu parlais car je ne connais pas HIBIC, et il y a peut être des des truc qui m’échappent._

En ce qui concerne l’accès depuis le Web , je te conseille de bien border d'abord ton système en local, quand tu auras le truc en main, tu pourras la encore, mettre ça place sans trop de difficultés.


----------



## omni (8 Décembre 2016)

Merci. C'est effectivement très intéressant de pouvoir procéder, installer par étape. 
Je dois tout d'abord copier l'ensemble des données qui doivent être partagées sur le NAS. Et ensuite faire que les 3 machines de bureau puissent y avoir pleinement accès (lecture et écriture. ) 
Question : si je veux que mes disques fonctionnent en miroir, je serai guidé par le DSM ?


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@omni, c'est une installation graphique, pas de lignes de commandes...
Raid1 ou shr pour les nas à deux baies.
Sur le site de synology, tu trouveras un bon support. Et si problème une grande communauté, comme ici.
Une petite astuce, le compte d'admin qui est créé au départ, désactive le quand tu as créé un autre à qui tu auras donné un autre nom.
À partir de ce nouveau compte admin, tu commenceras à configurer ton nas.


----------



## omni (8 Décembre 2016)

Si jamais vous écrivez synologie à la place de synology lorsque vous devez taper http://find.synology.com dans votre navigateur, vous vous retrouvez avec ça :


----------



## omni (8 Décembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @omni, c'est une installation graphique, pas de lignes de commandes...
> Raid1 ou shr pour les nas à deux baies.
> Sur le site de synology, tu trouveras un bon support. Et si problème une grande communauté, comme ici.
> Une petite astuce, le compte d'admin qui est créé au départ, désactive le quand tu as créé un autre à qui tu auras donné un autre nom.
> À partir de ce nouveau compte admin, tu commenceras à configurer ton nas.


J'ai essayé mais je n'ai pas réussi : une fois le compte admin créé, on passe directement à la configuration et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'aller créer un autre utilisateur avant de poursuivre …


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2016)

*Surtout ne pas installer cette cochonnerie de mackeeper !!!*


----------



## omni (8 Décembre 2016)

Oui oui ! c'est pour cela que j'alerte : Attention à l'orthographe de synology sinon…
Bien, par contre, le compte admin est créé mais maintenant avant tout je souhaite configurer mon NAS en RAID 1 (miroir) hors dans le gestionnaire de volume le menu créer est grisé. Quand je je vais dans modifier : rien ne me permets recréer un RAID 1  ????


----------



## omni (8 Décembre 2016)

En fait, quand je suis dans le gestionnaire stockage et que suivant la documentation je vais dans volume, Voilà ce que j'ai 






J'ai volontairement coupé l'image mais juste en dessous, il y a un tableau avec mes deux SSD nommés disque 1 et disque 2 leur taille (identique) leur statut normal.
Ce que je souhaite c'es passer du SHR au RAID 1 mais j'ai l'impression que je suis alors obligé de choisir supprimer ? Modifier ne me donne rien tout comme gérer ou configurer…
Merci de vos réponses car là je suis bloqué bêtement !


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@omni, tu peux rester en shr qui est simplement le raid 1 de synology.
Maintenant que l'installation est faite. Va dans utilisateurs puis crée un autre admin en lui donnant un autre nom et désactive l'ancien.


----------



## omni (8 Décembre 2016)

Bien j'ai quand même effacé le volume crée par le systeme au départ et recrée un volume en RAID 1. 
Pour la création d'un autre utilisateur : je l'ai fait par conte je ne sais pas désactiver l'admin créé à la base. Par contre je ne me sert que du compte nouvellement créé avec les droits d'administrateur. 
Merci


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2016)

@omni, connecte toi à ton nas avec le nouveau compte admin puis va dans panneau de configuration/utilisateur. Sélectionne le compte que tu viens de te connecter et appui sur modifier. Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, appui sur l'onglet groupes d'utilisateur et vérifie si la case "ajouter" en face de "administrators" est activée puis appui sur ok.
Maintenant sélectionne l'utilisateur avec le nom "admin" et appui sur modifier. Dans le premier onglet de la nouvelle fenêtre, il suffit de cocher la case "désactiver le compte" et d'appuyer sur ok pour que celui-ci ne soit plus fonctionnelle.
Le compte administrateur sert à administrer le nas. Tu devrais créer des comptes "users" pour l'utilisation de tous les jours sur les "ordi".
Il est même possible de créer des groupes autres que users, admin ou http. Tu peux aussi modifier les permissions de chaque utilisateur de ton nas.
Et bien d'autres choses...


----------



## nemrod (8 Décembre 2016)

Un petit conseil  de débutant , un onduleur


----------



## omni (9 Décembre 2016)

La création de comptes utilisateurs est prévue. 3 puisque nous sommes 3. Pour l'onduleur effectivement il faut que j'en achète un. Par contre me faut il un vrai onduleur avec batterie (à changer quand tu t'aperçoit qu'elle est morte et qui coûte aussi cher que l'onduleur lui même. ) ou une prise protégée peut elle être suffisante ? Je comprends l'intérêt de l'onduleur à batterie pour permettre d'éteindre proprement le NAS en cas de coupure de courant, mais ...
Question serveur de fichiers : jusqu'à maintenant via le cloud, chaque ordi avait l'ensemble des fichiers communs sur son poste qui étaient synchronisé avec le nuage. Du coup si panne réseau on continue de bosser les fichiers étant sur la machine. Est il possible de faire la même chose avec le NAS ? 
En tout cas MERCI pour votre aide. Normalement aujourd'hui (si j'ai le temps) je crée les 3 utilisateurs et un dossier partagé dans lequel seront classés l'ensemble de nos documents partagés (à peu prés 19 Go ). 
Au fait le format de fichiers par défaut du NAS posé T il un problème ? Mes documents = de la bureautique classique soit du monde Microsoft soit Apple soit Libre office ?


----------



## lineakd (9 Décembre 2016)

omni a dit:


> Question serveur de fichiers : jusqu'à maintenant via le cloud, chaque ordi avait l'ensemble des fichiers communs sur son poste qui étaient synchronisé avec le nuage. Du coup si panne réseau on continue de bosser les fichiers étant sur la machine. Est il possible de faire la même chose avec le NAS ?


@omni, oui.



omni a dit:


> Au fait le format de fichiers par défaut du NAS posé T il un problème ?


Je ne crois pas. Je l'ai utilisé sur plusieurs os et je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes particuliers.
Pour le WebDAV, il y a une application a installé sur le syno et une autre pour la reconnaissance des périphériques en exfat mais cette app est payante.



omni a dit:


> Mes documents = de la bureautique classique soit du monde Microsoft soit Apple soit Libre office ?


Non, dès que tu as sur l'ordi ou tout autre appareil, le logiciel ou l'app qui permet de lire le fichier sur le nas.
Il existe aussi une app office synology que je n'ai pas encore utilisé.


----------



## daffyb (9 Décembre 2016)

Installé le paquet Cloud station


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2016)

omni a dit:


> Si jamais vous écrivez synologie à la place de synology lorsque vous devez taper http://find.synology.com dans votre navigateur, vous vous retrouvez avec ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vite il faut installer QUATRE anti-virus !!!


----------



## lineakd (9 Décembre 2016)

@melaure, oops...


----------



## kaos (9 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> *Surtout ne pas installer cette cochonnerie de mackeeper !!!*



hors sujet /on

Je connais une personne qui est tombé dans le piège de la mise a jour Flash bidon et c'est retrouvé avec *Mackeeper.*
Son Mac à des comportements vraiment étrange.

La solution je la connais moi 
Un bon gros formatage suivis d'un clean install

Vu qu'elle est pas très très éveillées niveaux informatique (elle tombe dans tous les panneaux) , c'est un des rares cas ou je vais coller d'office soit un antivirus ou mieux un AdwareMedic et zou !

A moins qu'il y ai un logiciel contre la bêtise ?


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2016)

Ha les faux flash player ... sur les streams sportifs ?


----------



## kaos (9 Décembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ha les faux flash player ... sur les streams sportifs ?



Elle je crois qu'elles choppent des saloperie sur des sites de streaming de films .... elle a meme réussi a infecter le pc de ses enfants (clefs USb, je te passe un film etc ..)

J'ai pourtant tout fait pour la prévenir mais parfois ces merdes sont bien faites (votre ordinateur est infecté, installez machin ..)


Dans ce genre de cas, y'a rien a faire a moins de lui faire utiliser un compte utilisateur et non admin, je ne vois que ça ?

--------------------------------​
Pour revenir au sujet du NAS, je trouve super bien que les fabricants aient ajouté des antivirus sur les NAS.
Avez vous activer cette sécurité sur le votre ? Moi je l'ai fais sur tout mes NAS, cela n'a entrainé aucun changement dans les débits ou quoi que ce soit.


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2016)

@kaos, je n'ai pas ajouté d'anti-virus sur le nas.
Je n'utilise plus d'anti-virus depuis que je ne suis plus sur Windows. Eset était le dernier que j'ai utilisé sur seven.
Oui, toujours être en compte utilisateur, standard, etc... Et ce servir de l'admin en cas de configuration de l'appareil.
Et non, pas de logiciel contre la bêtise mais tu peux lui apprendre à ce servir de son ordi, à naviguer sur le web ou encore à lui configurer son ordi pour que ça lui arrive de moins en moins.


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de regarder pour un NAS 4 baies.
J'hésite en Synology (DS416 ou DS416play -- plus puissant pour presque le même prix) ou un QNAP TS-451a/+

Je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance. C'est surtout pour sauvegarder des photos et virer des disques à plateau de ma tour.

Vous avez quoi comme disque dedans ? Je pensais commencer avec 2x2TB ou 2x4TB WD Blue
Ça fait déjà 800€ !

Es-ce qu'il est possible de déconnecter le NAS d'internet pour ne l'avoir qu'en local ?
Ça fait du bruit quand ça n'est pas en écriture (ventilateurs ?).
Je pensais le mettre sous mon modem dans une entrée.


----------



## kaos (13 Mars 2017)

je vais laisser les experts Synology t'orienter par contre tu peux très bien commencer avec 1 seul disque, puis le mois d’après un autre etc ... en mode SHR ils se rajouteront automatiquement en grappe jusqu'a arriver au R5

Moi je vais me prendre le DS416 car le play n'a qu'un port Ethernet et semble orienté média sois disant, de toute façon ils ont tous la puissance nécessaire pour faire tourner PLEX et autres app multimédias.

A 400 balles le NAS environ, avoir 1 seul port Ethernet est une hérésie (pour moi) mais ils ont tous des débits acceptables sur le papier, une fois a la maison ... c'est une autre histoire.

Evite 4 HD identiques regarde ça à partir de 53.30 min, pas la peine avant.


Mes disques sont : 2 WD green + 1 WD blue + 1 Hitashi / tous de 1TB avec les mêmes spécificités.
_D’après mon expérience le Cache est un facteur important, plus il y en à et mieux c'est, j'ai même trouvé que c'était plus important que la vitesse, mais c'est mes tests et faut pas prendre ça comme étant une règle absolue._

Ton NAS est connecté a internet tout comme ton ordi y est connecté , c'est pas pour ça qu'il est accessible.
_Ton utilisation lorsque tu es chez toi est forcément en local, le NAS aura besoin du net pour les mises a jour, l’antivirus etc .. tu n'es pas obligé d'activer l'accés depuis l'extérieur bien que l'interet devienne sympa depuis que certaines box comme Free proposent un VPN expret _

Niveau bruit, celui ci est indiqué dans la doc en Db et c'est bien évidement un point important et c'est pour ça que les ventilateurs sont très gros donc lent et pas bruyant.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mars 2017)

Ne pas oublier les QNAP   souvent mieux équipés que les synology à prix équivalent. J'en possède d'ailleurs 2 pur la gestion de mes photos et autres fichiers.

Un TS563 et un TS231 (pour la sauvegarde)

En DD j'ai mixé du seagate avec du western et la mix entre red et blue


----------



## kaos (15 Mars 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ne pas oublier les QNAP   souvent mieux équipés que les synology à prix équivalent. J'en possède d'ailleurs 2 pur la gestion de mes photos et autres fichiers.
> 
> Un TS563 et un TS231 (pour la sauvegarde)
> 
> En DD j'ai mixé du seagate avec du western et la mix entre red et blue



Commence pas à me mettre le doute toi maintenant hein


----------



## lolipale (15 Mars 2017)

kaos a dit:


> hors sujet /on
> La solution je la connais moi
> Un bon gros formatage suivis d'un clean install



Bonjour,

J'en connais une autre ... moins contraignante.
Vous la trouverez ici


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Mars 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Commence pas à me mettre le doute toi maintenant hein


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2017)

Personne n'a encore de QNAP HS-251+ ?


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Mars 2017)

HS c'est la référence?


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2017)

Oui c'est le seul NAS au format plat et silencieux car sans ventilation. Dans un salon c'est quand même plus sympa que ces gros trucs qu'on voit partout !


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

salut tous le monde je suis toujours a la recherche d'un NAS pour la partage de fichier et pour mes sauvegarde time machine

que pensez vous de celui ci


----------



## lineakd (18 Mars 2017)

@tristanWX, n'est plus mis à jour.


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

Ok merci


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @tristanWX, n'est plus mis à jour.



Ouais mais c'est pas grave ? c'est a dire qu'on ne peut plus mettre les DSM récents ?

@tristanWX tu veux uniquement du Synology ?


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Ouais mais c'est pas grave ? c'est a dire qu'on ne peut plus mettre les DSM récents ?


????
donc pour une utilisation comme la mienne sa peut le faire


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

ben bien sur , même un vieux NAS continueras de faire ce pourquoi il à été conçu.

Quand je dis vieux .... on reste quand même sur un produit haut de gamme hein  

Il y a 2 types de NAS, (Je fais un résumé simplifié ) ceux pour le partage de fichiers et ceux dédiés a être aussi média center avec prise HDMI etc ... ceux là sont très puissant et très cher.


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

kaos a dit:


> ben bien sur , meme un vieux NAS continueras de faire ce pourquoi il à été conçu


ok merci j'attend la réponse du vendeur


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

peut on rajouter de la RAM dessus car je voudrai  utiliser un serveur Plex dessus


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

ah voilà, là c'est différent  dans ce cas va voir les specs sur internet.

La ram c'est surtout pour le nombre de personnes qui se connectent , pour Plex il te faut de la puissance processeur, a vue de nez il faut un processeur de 1ghtz mini


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

Tu veux absolument un synology ?
C'est quoi ton Budget ?


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

pas vraiment de choix et le budget environ 250 -300 max dans de occasion 4baie


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

j'avais pas capté que le 411slim utilisait des 2.5 / c'est une belle affaire.

Moi je risque de vendre mon Netager RN104 au cas ou  / vide ça sera largement moins de 200 euros / dans sa boite et tout et tout.

Qnap c'est bien aussi


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

a combien tu le vend exactement et de quel année 
il peut faire avoir un serveur Plex dessus


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

L'année ? aucune idée, je l'ai depuis quoi 1 ou 2 ans.
Oui on peut mettre Plex / je ne l'ai jamais fais mais il à un proc de 1.2 donc easy.
Comme tous les NAS on a accès a un portail avec des app a mettre en plus

voici les specs


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

ok ok cela m'intéresse 
après je connais mieux interface synology et plus facile pour les time machine


----------



## kaos (18 Mars 2017)

La communauté Synology est bien plus importantes , pour time machine c'est juste un bouton a cliquer et un dossier a créer, et ça sur n'importe quel NAS.
Pour l'aide Syno je sais pas, mais le forum Netgear ils sont adorables, ils m'ont a chaque fois répondu en moins de 12hrs.


----------



## tristanWX (18 Mars 2017)

oui c'est vrai


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2017)

Bon, j'ai reçu mon NAS ce matin. Après avoir regardé les Synology et les QNAP, je me suis tourné vers un serveur dédié faisant tourner NAS4FREE.

J'ai passé mon après midi à configurer le système (pas très compliqué, surtout après l'avoir fait une fois) et maintenant je suis en train de sauvegarder mon premier TB.
Voici quelques specs : HP MicroServer Gen8 (4 baies, mais pas de hot-swap), Celeron 2x2,3GHz, 16 GB RAM ECC (surdimensionné pour mon besoin actuel), 2x2TB (pour commencer), 2 Gigabit Ethernet, ZFS pour 540€

En ce moment, il fait environ 30°C au niveau des disques et 35°C au niveau du CPU. 
Le ventilateur tourne à bas régime.
Aussi bien pour le CPU que pour les disques, il y a plusieurs options pour gérer l'efficacité du système. Je suis presque avec la config par défaut. 

La seule erreur que j'ai fait, c'est de ne pas avoir pris 2x4TB pour commencer. Je crois que je vais devoir agrandir ma pool dans la semaine qui arrive


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

Du lourd !
perso je me suis tourné vers Open media vault apres avoir testé FreeNas et Nas4free.
T'as dejà testé OMV ? moi je me suis senti perdu sous BSD, j'ai dejà pas un gros niveau 
Par contre OMV ne gere pas ZFS en natif mais bon, en tant que particulier, c'est pas super grave, un bon RAID fait le Job.

Moi j'ai un  HP N54L


----------



## lineakd (19 Mars 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Ouais mais c'est pas grave ? c'est a dire qu'on ne peut plus mettre les DSM récents ?


@kaos, j'ai écris une grosse bêtise, il est encore mis à jour mais sûrement sa dernière année. 
Si pour des failles non "patchées", disons que pour le prochain dsm, la màj ne se fera pas mais il est possible qu'il est droit une année suplémentaire.



tristanWX a dit:


> ????
> donc pour une utilisation comme la mienne sa peut le faire


@tristanWX, pas de problème pour la sauvegarde de un ou deux "ordi" et qu'il ne soit pas connecté sur le web dans les prochaines années. 
Le partage de fichiers dépendra de ton réseau et de la taille de tes fichiers mais ce nas va sur ses 6 ans.


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

je viens de commander mon DS416 .... 
_L'un de vous a du beurre et du sel pour aller avec mes pattes jusqu'au mois prochain  
_


----------



## lineakd (19 Mars 2017)

@kaos, pourquoi, ton hp n54l ne te suffit pas? 
Comme tu l'as écris, il existe d'autres marques de nas et de même de créer son propre nas ou de ce servir de sa box.


----------



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

c'est pour sauvegarde seulement un iMac(1to) et un macbook 12" (256 go)
pour la partage de fichier ce sont les film série et document pdf
je voudrais avoir accès chez moi à paris en web  et chez mes parent dans le nord (59) je voudrais  le mettre dans l'appartement à Toulon ou je travail
jai la fibre dans les deux lieux sauf dans le nord (ADSL)

après pk pas partir sur un deux baie de 4to(2x2to)
je ne ferais pas de raid 5 
pour la sauvegarde du nas je pendrai un DD externe si c'est possible


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, pourquoi, ton hp n54l ne te suffit pas?
> Comme tu l'as écris, il existe d'autres marques de nas et de même de créer son propre nas ou de ce servir de sa box.



Ben justement je veux savoir pourquoi tout le monde achète Synology et je l'ai eu à 330 euros
Je te rassure, je prépare la vente de certains NAS car là j'arrive à 5, ça fait beaucoup.

Manque plus qu'un QNAP et j'aurais fais le tour des marques  j'ai pas mal hésité avec Qnap d’ailleurs.


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> c'est pour sauvegarde seulement un iMac(1to) et un macbook 12" (256 go)
> pour la partage de fichier ce sont les film série et document pdf
> je voudrais avoir accès chez moi à paris en web  et chez mes parent dans le nord (59) je voudrais  le mettre dans l'appartement à Toulon ou je travail
> jai la fibre dans les deux lieux sauf dans le nord (ADSL)
> ...



Moi je suis un peu parano avec l’Accès depuis l'extérieur, suivant ta box (comme Free mais les autres doivent le faire aussi) l’accès semble grandement facilité par des outils interne comme OpenVPN,j'ai hate de tester ça.

Suivant ton niveau, concentre toi d'abord pour avoir un truc que tu maitrise parfaitement en local, par la suite tu configure un accès.

Le prix a payer avec Synology est d’après ce que je lu, c'est un taux de piratages assez hallucinant, ce sont les plus rependus chez les particuliers, donc c'est les lus visés.

Ton idée de prendre 2 baies est cool au final, tu colle un HD externe derrière et basta, le HD sera à 90% du temps en veille de toute façon.


----------



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

ok merci peut être partir sur un petit QNAP


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> ok merci peut être partir sur un petit QNAP



Faut pas flipper non plus hein, mais Qnap est vraiment une option largement au meme niveau que Synology et plusieurs utilisateurs calés sur le forum les utilisent, tu seras pas seul !

Mais on es jamais seul sur Macgé, que dis-je


----------



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

mais je ne connais pas les n'as qnap quel model prendre


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

Sache aussi que tout ce qui est branché a un NAS peut aussi etre partagé ou non sur le réseau.

Si tu veux, tu peux mettre un HD ou clefs USB et la partager et y avoir accés a distance.


----------



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

oui je le savais

pour les sauvegarde time chine sa sera le disque dur brancher en usb et les deux autre disque pour le partage de fichier


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> mais je ne connais pas les n'as qnap quel model prendre



Faut fouiner et regarder les specs, les offres et ton budget, les marques se font concurence , donc les caractéristiques se suivent et les différences sont souvent de petis details.


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2017)

le premier sur lequel je tombe sur LBC est dejà un beau petit monstre
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1108690706.htm?ca=12_s

En 4 baies / c'est cool 4 baies
_Tu peux commencer avec 1 HD et ajouter au fur et à mesure chez n'importe quelle marque_

https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/offres/ile_de_france/occasions/?th=1&q=Qnap 4 baies&parrot=0


----------



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

oui si je peut trouver dans ma région sa serai cool


----------



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

bon j'ai eu le vendeur je peut lavoir a 225euros avec 3x2to sa vaut le coup???


----------



## kaos (20 Mars 2017)

de quelle annonce parle tu ?


----------



## kaos (21 Mars 2017)

Je viens de recevoir mon DS416 , j'avoue que ma première impression est mitigée.

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que le compte administrateur imposé chez les autres fabricant peut être désactivé.
Avez vous créer un compte admin pour administrer le NAS ou vous utilisez votre compte utilisateur.

Moi j'ai créer un compte "kaos" que j'utilise pour le partage mais pour le webmin aussi.

Mes autres nas je suis obligé de me connecter avec le login admin, vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?
Comment vous vous organisez avec votre synology ? je vais peut être faire le même système sur tous mes NAS sinon je vais m'y perdre, je suis pas Admnin Sys et avec tous ces NAS (5) ça commence a faire même si je vais pas tout garder.

Pourquoi ais je un dossier "home" et un dossier "homes" ? WTF ?


----------



## lineakd (21 Mars 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre c'est que le compte administrateur imposé chez les autres fabricant peut être désactivé.


@kaos, le compte "admin" par défaut ne sert que pour la mise en place du nas.



kaos a dit:


> Avez vous créer un compte admin pour administrer le NAS ou vous utilisez votre compte utilisateur


Je l'ai désactivé dès que j'ai créé un autre compte administrateur avec un autre nom qui m'a servi pour configurer le nas.



kaos a dit:


> Moi j'ai créer un compte "kaos" que j'utilise pour le partage mais pour le webmin aussi.





kaos a dit:


> Comment vous vous organisez avec votre synology ?


J'ai ajouter d'autres comptes "users" pour l'accès au nas par moi et ma petite famille.



kaos a dit:


> Mes autres nas je suis obligé de me connecter avec le login admin, vous voyez ce que je veux dire


Oui, sur syno si tu dois te connecter en compte "administrator", fait le avec un nouveau compte que tu as créé puis désactive l'ancien "admin".



kaos a dit:


> je vais peut être faire le même système sur tous mes NAS sinon je vais m'y perdre, je suis pas Admnin Sys et avec tous ces NAS (5) ça commence a faire même si je vais pas tout garder.


Tu ne devrais pas, au moins sur syno.



kaos a dit:


> Pourquoi ais je un dossier "home" et un dossier "homes" ? WTF ?


Chaque compte "users" aura son dossier "home" alors que le compte "administrator" aura son dossier "homes" où tu y trouveras le dossier "home" de chaque compte "users" que tu auras crée sur ton nas.

De la lecture et inscris toi ici...


----------



## kaos (21 Mars 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, le compte "admin" par défaut ne sert que pour la mise en place du nas.
> 
> Je l'ai désactivé dès que j'ai créé un autre compte administrateur avec un autre nom qui m'a servi pour configurer le nas.
> 
> ...




T'es au top !


----------



## lineakd (31 Mars 2017)

@kaos, mon ds415+ se faisant vieux, je me suis pris celui-ci...


----------



## kaos (3 Avril 2017)

Lorsque mon DS416 est en veille, Mac OS me dit qu'il n'est pas connecté (lors du clic dans le Finder) et le simple fait de le sélectionné ne le fait pas sortir de veille ... chelou non ? 

j'ai l’impression que ça ne faisait pas ça y'a quelques jours, j'ai déjà remarqué que Mac OS met du temps à actualisé les éléments réseaux mais ... si je passe par le menu du Finer "aller à" se "connecter à" aucun soucis ...

Mes paramètres énergétiques sont standars avec veille à 15 Min, peut etre est ce un évènement isolé ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Avril 2017)

@kaos, il me semble qu'il y a quelques sujets de discussion sur le forum pour ton problème.
Quand il m'arrive que finder me fasse des problèmes, je le relance (alt+clic droit sur l'icône de finder).


----------



## kaos (3 Avril 2017)

ok, effectivement une relance du Finder actualise le listing réseaux, je me doutais que cela ne venait pas du Nas. 

Thx


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2017)

Salut

Je me pose la question de savoir comment synchroniser mes données sur mon NAS.
Peut être que vous aurez une idée !
J'ai créé un nouveau sujet ici :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/synchronisation-entre-un-hdde-et-le-nas.1292024/


----------



## alargeau (3 Octobre 2017)

Salut, j'aimerais acquérir un NAS pour centraliser les données et faire des sauvegardes Time Machine. J'ai vu le Synology DS216J, le Qnap TS-251 et l'Asustor AS3102T. Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'aider à choisir parmi ces 3 machines car perso je n'y connais rien du tout... Merci.


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2017)

alargeau a dit:


> Salut, j'aimerais acquérir un NAS pour centraliser les données et faire des sauvegardes Time Machine. J'ai vu le Synology DS216J, le Qnap TS-251 et l'Asustor AS3102T. Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'aider à choisir parmi ces 3 machines car perso je n'y connais rien du tout... Merci.



Pour t'aider, nous aurions besoin que tu précise le contexte d'utilisation, que veut tu faire avec ? ou ? (travail maison) Est ce que tu veux regarder les films de ton Nas sur la télé ? quelle quantité de données compte tu stocker ? Ton budget est aussi un indicateur important.  _(ça peut valoir le coup d'acheter un NAS d'occasion sans disques) ça vieilli bien)_

Perso, j'ai tendance a conseiller des NAS 4 baies quitte a utiliser que 2 emplacements les premiers mois puis étendre au fur et a mesure jusqu'a avoir un Raid 5


----------



## alargeau (4 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse.  En fait nous avons 2 MBA de 128 Go et donc impossible de mettre nos bibliothèques Photos ou iTunes sur ces petits disques durs. Le concept du disque dur externe me dérange en mobilité donc je me suis dit qu'un NAS sur lequel où pourrait mettre toutes les données, sauvegarder et en plus accéder à nos données depuis l'extérieur de la maison serait franchement top. Évidemment, nous y mettrons quelques vidéos pour pouvoir les lire sur la box ou sur une sorte d'Apple TV si besoin. Le but est vraiment de centraliser les données et d'éviter le plantage (j'ai fait tomber mon DDE et j'ai perdu toutes mes photos perso, ça fait mal).
Quant au NAS 4 baies, je ne sais pas, ça me semble un peu sur-dimensionné pour mon usage, non ? Et peut-être aussi trop cher (je ne veux pas dépenser plus de 300€ pour le boîtier nu).


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2017)

Fait attention aussi au facteur bruit si tu comptes le mettre au salon.

Perso je n'ai pas encore franchi le pas, j'y pense depuis longtemps, et le seul modèle que j'ai trouvé est le QNAP HS-251+. Je trouve pas d'équivalent ailleurs, ça manque un peu de concurrence.


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2017)

Pour 150/200 euros tu pêux avoir un NAS 4 baies bien sympa d'occasion, c'est pas si gros que ça et niveau bruit ils sont maintenant parfaitement optimisés, en fait c'est le HD qui peuvent faire du bruit.

Evite aussi de tomber dans le piège des HD spéciaux pour NAS, c'est pas utile, prends juste des disques correctes.

Quand tu dis que t'y connais rien, j’espère que tu exagère un peu quand meme, parce qu’il va te falloir 3 ou 4 notions réseaux tout de meme, rien de fou mais si tu dois tout te bouffer d'un coup.... y'a moyen que tu saigne du nez


----------



## alargeau (4 Octobre 2017)

C'est vrai que j'exagère un peu peut-être. J'ai déjà navigué dans les démos des OS des fabricants et j'ai pu comprendre comment créer un utilisateur, un dossier partagé, régler pour la lecture sur Mac, etc. Donc les trucs de base, je les ai trouvés sans trop de soucis ou en regardant un peu sur le net. De toute façon mon utilisation sera assez basique.
Dans un premier temps, j'aimerais des avis d'utilisateurs car je suis aussi conscient du fait que mon usage pourra évoluer si le NAS permet de faire des choses auxquelles je n'avais pas penser. Et puis surtout, quand je vois les tests sur internet et les machines dans mon budget, je ne sais pas reconnaître ce qui est bien de ce qui ne l'est pas. Je sais, c'est un peu stupide mais c'est assez vrai.


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2017)

Les NAS sont devenus abordables et c'est a mon avis un élément essentiel dans une maison, j'ai commença avec un petit Dlink DNS320L (2baies) que j'ai toujours, super simple mais qui fait le job, j'ai ensuite acheté un Netgear RN104 (4 baies)  d'occasion pour 150 euros, tout en métal super qualité et j'ai finalement investi dans un Synology DS416 et franchement ça marche bien mais 100% plastique, j'ai du enlever la façade a cause des vibrations horrible, meme les caddies sont en plastique 
Avec le recul, j'aurais peut etre pris Qnap.

L'avantage avec les NAS c'est que tu peux activer ou pas les fonctions au fur et a mesure que tu évolue avec l'outil, on peut tres facilement en faire un gros partage maison, puis au fur et a mesure, créer des utilisateurs, des dossiers privés etc ...

Les choses se compliquent des qu'on veut ouvrir un accès de l'extérieur, enfin c'est facile mais ça demande une maitrise de la chaine de sécurité particulièrement drastique, Synology étant le plus rependu c'est aussi le plus attaqué.

Franchement, avec n'importe quelle marque tu peux mettre tout tes médias, avoir vos 2 Times machines en toute sécurité.

Pour un NAS correct je te conseil un processeur de 1ghtz avec 256Mo de Ram, je crois que en dessous, on perd vite en performance des qu'on es 2 ou 3 sur le NAS.

Qui dit NAS dit Câble, en wifi je te préviens c'est vraiment pas top, ça va pour lire un film ou écouter de la musique mais pour le reste (sauvegarde ou Time machine .. tu oublie)

Dans un futur proche, une prise ondulée ne sera pas du luxe en cas de pépin, on en trouve des pas cher, pas besoin d'avoir 4hrs de batterie non plus.

Ah, un truc important, prends des disques en 7200Tm avec pas mal de cache, on voit vraiment la différence (surtout le cache)

Les NAS ont des ports USB, donc tout ce qui sera branché au NAS pourra etre partagé sur le réseau (imprimante, disque USB Time machine/utile quand on veut réinstaller on débranche pour mettre sur l'ordi et on remet sur le NAS pour les sauvegardes) et les périfs USB subissent les réglages de veille du NAS ou mieux ont un réglage de veille séparés.

Voilà, c'est les quelques conseils qui me passent par la tete, si t'a d'autres questions, apres je suis débutant, j'ai mes limites 

Voilà ma petite installation, invisible et inaudible


----------



## alargeau (4 Octobre 2017)

C'est 2 NAS et un disque dur ? C'est un équipement digne d'une TPE ça ! 

Pour les disques, j'ai vu des Iron je-sais-pas-quoi de chez Seagate à 107€ les 4To sur Amazon, ils sont en 5900 trs avec 64Mb de cache mais ils ont de meilleures notes que les versions 7200 et sur les ordis, j'ai souvent entendu dire que les 5400 trs avaient moins de problèmes. Après, je pense que même avec un 5900 trs c'est plutôt le NAS qui doit plafonner car les disques peuvent transférer 750 Mb par seconde. Chez moi je suis en fibre et le NAS prendra place au niveau de la télé où il y a la box et le routeur donc ce sera en ethernet, je n'utilise le WiFi que pour avoir internet sur les Mac.

Je n'avais pas pensé au fait que Syno soit plus attaqué car plus répandu et c'est pas bête du tout. Dans les interfaces j'ai beaucoup aimé celles de Synology et d'Asustor, qui ressemble d'ailleurs beaucoup à celle de Qnap. Mais sur Asustor, ça m'avait l'air un peu mieux rangé, je trouvais les choses plus facilement. Entre le TS-251 de Qnap qui est à 170€ sur Amazon et l'AS3102T d'Asustor à 250€, le prix me ferait plus pencher vers le Qnap mais l'Asustor a toujours d'excellentes notes dans les test. Pas facile de choisir.

En tout cas merci pour tes réponses très utiles !


----------



## daffyb (4 Octobre 2017)

J'ai un Syno DS415 play et des avis complémentaires et un peu divergents 
Pour moi, les points importants sont :
un onduleur
une sauvegarde !!! (ce n'est pas parce qu'on a une redondance qu'il ne faut pas sauvegarder les données vitales qui sont enregistrées sur -et uniquement sur- le NAS)

Pour ce qui est de la connexion WiFi c'est quand même acceptable, mais pour profiter du NAS le Gigabit est de mise.

Pour les disques internes, avec un NAS 4 baies un réseau gigabit est saturé même avec des disques à 5400tr/min donc on s'en fiche un peu, d'autant qu'en 7200tr/min ça chauffe plus et ça consomme plus.

Les disques internes de mon NAS :
•deux 3To WD Red (5400tr/min) que j'ai acheté lors de l'achat du NAS
•+deux 4To de récup (7200tr/min)
  - un Seagate (33252 heures de fonctionnement)
  - et un HGST (31790 heures de fonctionnement) et qui me remonte depuis vendredi des secteurs défectueux. 100 pour le moment. Le disque de remplacement est commandé. Remplacement prévu durant le week-end.

Avec une telle config en raid SHR (protection un disque) j'ai un espace de 9,01 To.

Au niveau sécurité, Synology pousse des mises à jour très régulièrement. Je ne sais pas pour les autres constructeurs.

Pour finir Syno, c'est cher et certainement pas le meilleur rapport qualité/prix/fonctionnalités mais ça marche bien


----------



## alargeau (5 Octobre 2017)

Merci de partager ton expérience. Bon décidément, ça ne va pas m'aider à choisir du matos tout ça. 
J'ai vu que Syno était un peu le leader dans le secteur, mais c'est vrai que les produits ont souvent un rapport qualité/prix/fonctionnalités critiqués même s'il est vrai que l'OS joue un rôle important aussi.

Quant au tarif, j'ai calculé les 3 configs :
- 2 x 4To + Syno DS216J = 396€
- 2 x 4To + Qnap TS-251 = 386€
- 2 x 4To + Asustor AS3102T = 474€
C'est kif kif entre Syno et Qnap par contre il y a près de 80€ d'écart avec Asustor. Moi qui pensais qu'Asustor était un peu le 3e trublion de l'affaire, il est plus cher.


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2017)

HS-251+ vs TS251+ 

Finalement grosse diff sur les décibels ... j'espère pouvoir investir l'an prochain, car faut que je prévois deux DD de 5 ou 6 To (ça va vite avec les enregistrements TNT  )


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2017)

juste pour comparer entre 15 et 6 dBA :


----------



## kaos (8 Octobre 2017)

@Daffy44 
_Les disques en 7200Tm consomment pareil voir moins et chauffent autant que les autres disques, j'en suis sur car javais lu de nombreux articles la dessus, ils se réveillent plus vite et leur technologie de lecture est différente, la tête gagne du temps pour aller chercher les infos en se déplaçant différemment (j'avais saigné du nez à tenter de comprendre ), la conso électrique elle,en plus d’être bien plus facile a comprendre est aussi facilement mesurable et donnée dans les specs constructeurs. _

Les nombres de tours minutes n'ont quasiment aucun impact sur le débit, mais le cache et la vitesse deviennent vraiment cool quand Papa regarde le foot en l’enregistrant et que le fils se visionne la dernière saison de Game Of Throne et que maman fait le tri dans les photos ou écoute la musique  

Après ça reste des disques durs hein, faut pas non plus se tripoter des heures, mais a prix équivalent je prend direct du 7200 peut être a tord...

+1 pour le tableau sur le bruit, c'est top les comparaison 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​_D’ailleurs @alargeau, il est "conseillé" de prendre des disques de marques différentes (avec meme caractéristiques) ou de provenance différentes si tous de même marques. Ce n'est qu'un conseil pour éviter les mauvaises séries. 
C'est clairement facultatif, moi je l'ai fais, a toi de voir._


----------



## kaos (8 Octobre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> HS-251+ vs TS251+
> 
> Finalement grosse diff sur les décibels ... j'espère pouvoir investir l'an prochain, car faut que je prévois deux DD de 5 ou 6 To (ça va vite avec les enregistrements TNT  )



ça fait un moment qu'il te fait de l'oeil ce Qnap


----------



## jean512 (8 Octobre 2017)

Après il faut en avoir l'utilité du NAS, car dans mon cas j'ai préféré une solution alternative 2x moins chère :
- 1 routeur haut de gamme avec un OS linux d'installé (openWRT/LEDE)
- 1 disque dur branché dessus en USB 3.0

Du coup ça me fait :
- Partage de fichier via SMB
- Streaming de vidéo sur l'apple TV avec Infuse
- Serveur HomeKit pour mes ampoules connectées chinoises (xiaomi)
- Sauvegarde Time Machine

Je préviens juste que si vous êtes comme moi seul dans votre appart et que vous voulez faire des choses simples c'est une bonne alternative pas chère et ultra silencieuse (routeur 0 dB et HDD 2.2 dB). Car j'étais prêt à mettre 350€ dans un NAS mais finalement pas besoin. Surtout que le routeur je l'avais déjà donc 150€ d'économisé.

Après si votre but c'est de faire beaucoup de sauvegarde évidement ça ne sera pas une solution.


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2017)

kaos a dit:


> ça fait un moment qu'il te fait de l'oeil ce Qnap



Il y a toujours une dépense qui passe avant, la dernière fois c'était le MX300 de 2 To ... et puis j'espère peut-être qu'ils sortiront un HS251++ après le HS251+ et le HS251


----------



## mariol66 (11 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, j’ai parcouru les pages de post fort interressant. Cela fait quelques temps que j’hésite à investire dans un NAS pour la maison.

Nous avons deux Mac avec chacun respectivement un disque time machine. Je me suis d’abord interessé aux NAS car j’ai des caméras de surveillance qui fonctionnent en autonomie en m’envoyany des mails lorsqu’il y a des alarmes. J’ai d’abord vu ceux de Synology qui ont un logiciel de gestion de camera apparament pas mal avec des detection plus affinées que les logiciels équippant les caméras. Après ça, j’ai vu qu’un NAS pouvait servir à pas mal de chose, sauvegarde, stockage...

Au départ ne voulant pas y investir une fortune, je pensais me tourner vers le modèle entrée de gamme 1 baie de synologie et puis maintenant, après avoir tout lu je ne sais plus trop...

Peut être devrions-nous investir dans un modèle à deux baies, entre temps j’ai découvert la gamme Qnap qui me parait mieux équipé en comparaison.

Auriez-vous un modèle à me conseillé entre Synologie et Qnap sans dépasser les 200 € pour le boitier seul, l’utilisation première seraient station d’enregistrement des caméras et sauvegarde TM des Mac, sauvegarde des idevice (si c’est possible), du streaming vidéo très occasionnel.


----------

